# Has anyone bought a watch from Jomashop?



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.jomashop.com/txother.html?page=2&sf=1&sd=a

They have a couple I like and was checking to see if they're legit.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

I've not personally used them, but they've been around a long time and I don't recall ever reading anything negative about them.


----------



## allen Edney (Feb 12, 2006)

I bought a couple of watches from them, didn't have any problems. They are legit!!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

I've purchased a couple Tissots from jomashop and its been flawless. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## Chris B. (Feb 11, 2006)

I bought a Tag Heuer from them a few years ago and it was a smooth transaction....they are legit!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I bought my Luminox 3101 from them, no problem :-! 

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## JCKoLnturn (May 11, 2006)

The Better Business Bureau finds them to be unsatisfactory.
http://www.newyork.bbb.org/reports/...ty=&Phone1=&Phone2=&Phone3=&MembersOnly=False


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

JCKoLnturn said:


> The Better Business Bureau finds them to be unsatisfactory.
> http://www.newyork.bbb.org/reports/...ty=&Phone1=&Phone2=&Phone3=&MembersOnly=False


Let me get this straight:

1) they are NOT members of the BBB
2) despite this they responded to all but 1 complaint through the BBB and resolved ALL of them satisfactorily
3) with ONE unresponded to complaint they are "Unsatisfactory"?

Get REAL. I've never dealt with JomaShop but I'd take the experience of the multiple members here over information like that available at the NYC BBB site any day of the week.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 11, 2006)

I've purchased two watches from Jomashop. Both transactions went flawlessly and the watches (latest - Citizen Calibre 2100 for roughly 1/2 list price) have been great. Delivery was quick, too. 

Only thing that may be a negative - I seem to remember someone here claiming that Jomashop sold grey market watches. I've no proof of that, and it was a while ago, so take it for what it's worth. I know that my personal experience has been great and I'd buy from them again - grey market or no...|>


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Nighthawk said:


> I've purchased two watches from Jomashop. Both transactions went flawlessly and the watches (latest - Citizen Calibre 2100 for roughly 1/2 list price) have been great. Delivery was quick, too.
> 
> Only thing that may be a negative - I seem to remember someone here claiming that Jomashop sold grey market watches. I've no proof of that, and it was a while ago, so take it for what it's worth. I know that my personal experience has been great and I'd buy from them again - grey market or no...|>


Well pretty much any internet site selling watches for which they are not A.D.'s is selling gray market watches aren't they?
Perfectly legal, just annoying to the manufacturers to an extent.


----------



## JCKoLnturn (May 11, 2006)

Nighthawk said:


> I've purchased two watches from Jomashop. Both transactions went flawlessly and the watches (latest - Citizen Calibre 2100 for roughly 1/2 list price) have been great. Delivery was quick, too.
> 
> Only thing that may be a negative - I seem to remember someone here claiming that Jomashop sold grey market watches. I've no proof of that, and it was a while ago, so take it for what it's worth. I know that my personal experience has been great and I'd buy from them again - grey market or no...|>


They tell you on their website that they are selling gray market watches. This is why they warranty the watches themselves the factory warranty is void. You might or might not be better off dealing with them for warranty work than the factory anyway. Most factory warranty work is a very lengthy process.
Quote from Jomashop website:

Jomashop.com purchases goods via "authorized" dealers and Jomashop.com will warranty watches purchased from our website. We buy our watches from authorized dealers, and respected industry wholesalers, and/or distributors; therefore we have no pricing restrictions. In turn, we pass the huge savings on to you.
• Watches are brand new "in-the-box", 100% authentic, with all original parts. 
• Watches are shipped with the original manufacturer's boxes, packaging, and manuals.
• Watches have the original manufactures serial numbers intact. 
• Watches are not: refurbished, factory seconds, or replica products.
• Watches have a 1 to 5 year warranty program (see chart below for details).
Our watches are the exact same product as purchased from authorized dealers. The only differences between purchasing a name brand watch from our website when compared to authorized dealers are:
*Prices*: Every watch is heavily discounted and not sold at retail price.
*Warranty: *Since Jomashop.com does not sell products through the manufacture's pricing guidelines; we cannot give a manufacturer's warranty with the product. A manufacture's warranty card may not be issued or may not have an authorized dealer stamp.

While the merchandise is 100% authentic in its source of manufacturer and components, since we are not an authorized distributor, the warranty of the watches are provided by Jomashop and not by the manufacturer. In all other respects (except for the warranty) the watch is identical to the manufacturers product. See our warranty section below for details.

If I have time next week I might stop by their office and see if I can speak to anyone directly.


----------



## JCKoLnturn (May 11, 2006)

Docrwm said:


> Let me get this straight:
> 
> 1) they are NOT members of the BBB
> 2) despite this they responded to all but 1 complaint through the BBB and resolved ALL of them satisfactorily
> ...


Relax there killer, I am just putting what info there is out there on this place. If you go to some of those sights that rate online retailers they get mixed reviews. Mostly positives but in their defense most of the negatives are about items being advertised and not being in stock for a couple of weeks. Would I trust them enough to buy a lower end watch, maybe, but a Breitling or something higher end, no I wouldn't.


----------



## garretwp (Jun 24, 2006)

I have bought from jomashop.com many of times and also my friends and family members as well. They are fast in shipping, i.e. I am located in NJ and they are located in NY. I will get the watch within two days of placing the order. Every piece has arrived in excellent condition and well packaged. I would buy from them again with no hesitation!

- Garrett


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

garretwp said:


> I have bought from jomashop.com many of times and also my friends and family members as well. They are fast in shipping, i.e. I am located in NJ and they are located in NY. I will get the watch within two days of placing the order. Every piece has arrived in excellent condition and well packaged. I would buy from them again with no hesitation!
> 
> - Garrett


Thanks for the info Garrett:-! 
Welcome to WUS and Affordables!
You gotta show us some of those pieces you scored at jomashop!
Hope you visit and post often


----------



## sumgai777 (Dec 12, 2006)

Just tried to order a watch from them - no luck. But - got lots of warning signs, so I did a little research.

(I've been burned once before by one of those New York luxury-goods dealers, and now know how they work. Great prices -- but just TRY to return something, sucka.)

Their address is a UPS store which offers rental mailboxes - so good luck, JCKolNturn, visiting their office. Their website registration is similarly masked. Many people have complained about incredibly difficult returns, failure to repair, refusal to accept a return of incorrect merchandise, etc. Others have suggested that many of the "glowing" reviews have been (ahem) planted. I have no opinion on whether that's true or not - just repeating what I read.

JomaShop.com is owned, as far as I can tell, by Zuckers Gifts, of 151 W. 26th St. (Source: NY County District Attorney). Zuckers seems to be run by Marvin E. Sternberg and/or his sons, Joseph and Mark (figure out where "JoMa" comes from...?). Look up the public company "Moyco", and/or use zabasearch.com on their names.

I wouldn't buy a stick of butter from these guys - but that's just me, exercising my right of free speech. ;-) If you need to hide who you are -- you're probably doing it for a reason.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

sumgai777 said:


> (I've been burned once before by one of those New York luxury-goods dealers, and now know how they work. Great prices -- but just TRY to return something, sucka.)


I read reviews on them on epinions.com, and about 15-20% of them were awful. The usual-after they take the order and you pay, they contact you and say the item is out of stock and will be about 6-8 weeks. Also many reported very poor cust service if there was a problem with transaction. I used to research online photo stores when I was into 35mm photography. Alot of the ones in New York had reviews very similar. Now I realize some people would exagerate and badmouth a store for no reason, but it's not just 1 or 2 bad reviews. It's many.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I read reviews on them on epinions.com, and about 15-20% of them were awful. The usual-after they take the order and you pay, they contact you and say the item is out of stock and will be about 6-8 weeks. Also many reported very poor cust service if there was a problem with transaction. I used to research online photo stores when I was into 35mm photography. Alot of the ones in New York had reviews very similar. Now I realize some people would exagerate and badmouth a store for no reason, but it's not just 1 or 2 bad reviews. It's many.


I'd also factor in quantity of sales there. Jomashop is pretty darn big in online sales and the pissed off ppl will be more likely to write reviews than smoothe sales.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Here are my experiences with them:

I've tried ordering from them before only to find out that they didn't have the item they were advertising for sale in stock. I later learned that what they do is source their stock from other sources and don't always have it available when they are offering it for sale. Before you order anything from them call and make sure the item is on hand. That said, they've also had problems with items with QC issues. while this is not as big a problem with watches (since generally repairs are simple) it can be a real problem with some of the dive equipment they sell, since the items are not covered by manufacturer's warranties.

Lastly, Jomashop's office is about 5 minutes away from mine. I've inquired about ordering from them and just walking over to pick up an item. They said two things. First, they said no that I would have to pay the full shipping price and have it delivered. Second they said that I could swing by, but I still had to pay the shipping price.

Are they legit, sure, but make sure to do your homework before you buy anything from Jomashop.


----------



## dpatrick82 (Aug 3, 2008)

I tried to buy a watch from them about a month ago. I ordered it but I never got it and called after about 2 weeks. It turns out they don't keep inventory in stock but rather they resell others' watches. I needed my watch for my husband's birthday so I was pretty pisssed! I don't understand why they didn't tell me up front. They say the watches ship out in 24 to 48 hours, nowhere does it say it willt ake 2+ weeks!

I did some research and ended up buying from another company called Melrose Jewelers. I checked out soem watches at A&E watches and then Swiss Luxury but Melrose Jewelers had this one watch that no one else had. They overnighed me the watch for $20 extra and it was gorgeous. Good riddance to joma shop!!

Here's the watch I bought and let me tell you, pictures do not do it justice! http://www.melrosejewelers.com/info/mens_datejust_stainless_steel_silver_302.htm

Danica


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Bought a Seiko Sawtooth from them which was a great price @ 140$ or so. No complaints...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Surprised to see someone bringing this thread back from the dead-2006!


----------



## valvestem (Jan 11, 2008)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Surprised to see someone bringing this thread back from the dead-2006!


Probably found it under a "Search". No harm done though IMO.


----------



## MattFro (May 11, 2007)

I've bought at least three from them without any problems.


----------



## cedjunior (Aug 2, 2008)

I ordered one from them yesterday. I can't comment on the watch because its not here yet, but its on its way. I did call to make sure the watch was in stock. The woman who answered sounded annoyed that I interrupted her nail filing or something, but answered my questions none the less.


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I bought my Tissot PRC 200 from them and it arrived in record time, as promised, and the customer service was excellent. I called them before my purchase and confirmed the inventory was in stock. 

If I were reading these reviews I might be scared away, but I guess you have to rely on the experience of other WUS members and balance them accordingly. 

Just a few tips:

1) Check to see if the inventory is in stock.
2) Know the store's policies.
3) Call ahead and ask any questions you would like.
4) Check out other sites' prices and or policies to get a feel for how competitive the price/policies/value to you is.
5) Buy!

Good luck to you!


----------



## reverendkb (Dec 12, 2007)

dpatrick82 said:


> I tried to buy a watch from them about a month ago. I ordered it but I never got it and called after about 2 weeks. It turns out they don't keep inventory in stock but rather they resell others' watches. I needed my watch for my husband's birthday so I was pretty pisssed! I don't understand why they didn't tell me up front. They say the watches ship out in 24 to 48 hours, nowhere does it say it willt ake 2+ weeks!
> 
> I did some research and ended up buying from another company called Melrose Jewelers. I checked out soem watches at A&E watches and then Swiss Luxury but Melrose Jewelers had this one watch that no one else had. They overnighed me the watch for $20 extra and it was gorgeous. Good riddance to joma shop!!
> 
> ...


Hey I just bought a Tissot Prs-516 from Jomashop just because you're the coolest racer out there and do promos for them!!!

Seriously #1 : no prob's with sale or delivery. I'm in West PA, ordered Friday--got it Monday.

Seriously #2: you're not REALLY---ARE YOU?


----------



## Highwood (Mar 11, 2008)

dpatrick82 said:


> I tried to buy a watch from them about a month ago. I ordered it but I never got it and called after about 2 weeks. It turns out they don't keep inventory in stock but rather they resell others' watches. I needed my watch for my husband's birthday so I was pretty pisssed! I don't understand why they didn't tell me up front. They say the watches ship out in 24 to 48 hours, nowhere does it say it willt ake 2+ weeks!
> 
> I did some research and ended up buying from another company called Melrose Jewelers. I checked out soem watches at A&E watches and then Swiss Luxury but Melrose Jewelers had this one watch that no one else had. They overnighed me the watch for $20 extra and it was gorgeous. Good riddance to joma shop!!
> 
> ...


The link is to a Rolex Datejust. Why wouldn't you get him a Tissot? They are one of your sponsors, after all!

Or perhaps you aren't really DP. Are you another anonymous shill for Melrose Jewelers?


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Got my Nike Alti-Compass from them right before heading out to Cub Scout camp last month, all is good here.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Alfam (Aug 15, 2008)

Got my Victorinox Maverick II alarm. 7 days to come to Chile. Great watch for the price, and legit also. 
This cost me USD 200 plus USD 100 of local taxes :-|. But cost USD 700 at a local Victorinox official dealer.
http://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-maverick-ii-alarm-v25314.html

Regards.


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

reverendkb said:


> Hey I just bought a Tissot Prs-516 from Jomashop just because you're the coolest racer out there and do promos for them!!!
> 
> Seriously #1 : no prob's with sale or delivery. I'm in West PA, ordered Friday--got it Monday.
> 
> Seriously #2: you're not REALLY---ARE YOU?


I would highly doubt it's the real DP -- "she" just joined this month and that was her first posting. As someone else suggested, probably a shill for the jewelry shop.

Mike


----------



## DrJeremiah (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a customer rating link for jomashop with about 24 reviewers. 
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Jomashop
I bought an Invicta 9303 from them (only $96.00). Tried to register the warranty w/ Invicta only to learn jomashop is not an authorized Invicta retailer. Not sure why they are not "authorized." I contacted jomashop and they replied it is stated on their web. They offer their own warranty for two years.


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

DrJeremiah said:


> Tried to register the warranty w/ Invicta only to learn jomashop is not an authorized Invicta retailer. Not sure why they are not "authorized." I contacted jomashop and they replied it is stated on their web. They offer their own warranty for two years.


I think it was on another Jomashop thread, but I'd like to repeat, here, that I've bought a few watches from them, and they all arrived promptly and in perfect order. Email communication from them was great, too. I think it's a good idea to email them to verify that the watch you're interested in is physically in stock. I did that on all three occasions, and received verifications by the end of day or next morning. It's always prudent to consider all the caveats that go with purchasing from gray market dealers. With that said, I wouldn't hesitate buying from Jomashop again. :-!

Here's a pretty good article on gray market dealers:

http://www.chronocentric.com/watches/graymarket.shtml


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I tired to purchase a few watches from them over the last two years. Both times the transactions were cancelled and they stated they did not have the watches and were not able to get them.:-s:-s

So, I stopped trying with them. They did cancel the credit card transactions and I was not charged anything as one would hope in that case.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

FWIW, another |> for jomashop. My in-laws ordered a Citizen Nighthawk (BJ7005-59E) from them w/o incident. They said the transaction was perfect and ship time was only a few days.

The watch itself came with everything you'd expect from retail (box, manual, etc) save for a completed warranty card but did include jomashop's own warranty info. Overall condition was mint!


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bought a D&G Medicine Man from them 2 months back.No prob.I'm from Singapore n shipping took about a week.


----------



## Lazafroccs (Oct 15, 2008)

dpatrick82 said:


> I tried to buy a watch from them about a month ago. I ordered it but I never got it and called after about 2 weeks. It turns out they don't keep inventory in stock but rather they resell others' watches. I needed my watch for my husband's birthday so I was pretty pisssed! I don't understand why they didn't tell me up front. They say the watches ship out in 24 to 48 hours, nowhere does it say it willt ake 2+ weeks!


I've experienced the same! The differrence is that I've ordered 2 months and a week ago. Since then I called them several times getting the same answer: not in stock, has to reorder again, next mon-tue-wen-thu-fri will be sent to me. But nothing happened, no replay for letters, no explanation!

Because I couldn't paid with paypal (disabled from Hungary...why?) I did the wire transfer. 
Can I ever get my money back?


----------



## robb01 (Oct 8, 2008)

ive only heard good things


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

It sounds like a draw on this one!!! (meaning the thread and no ones experience in particular)

Not really too good when you have to wonder if you are going to receive the watch you ordered and paid foro|o|. If it was one poster or a few then you could say well...things happen. But, from the looks of it....a fair ly common "business as usual" practice with Jomashop.

I guess if you are just ordering for fun and see a piece you like at a good price and it doesnt matter if you get it or not anytime in the near future....they are probably ok to order from. Eventually you will either get the watch or a refund.

Sort of sad to see this in a store like Jomashop that has a rather large web presence.


----------



## Lazafroccs (Oct 15, 2008)

Unfortunately I didn't order for fun, they was our bithday presents for my wife and me (and not the cheapest ones). Beafore ordering I read most of the reviews on epinions.com and prayed not to be in the worst 10%. Well, I'm not in that part, It's worse than any of them.

How does it work in US? Do I have any legal protection to avoid things happening like this?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Laza,

I think you have protection from outright fraud as far as delivery of the product. I dont know what kind of policy on cancellation of orders they might or might not have. A quick check of the website or email to them might be the best solution. It does not sound like their channels of communication are clearly available to you. Try co-ordinating your telephone calls to around 10AM EST -5 GMT to 2:00P EST -5GMT if you decide to call.

I would think you would be able to cancel your order if you could get in touch with them. And, many internet retailers do make this difficult to do....intentional or otherwise.

Good luck and PM if there is anything I can do to help you out since I can call for free!


----------



## Guardgrunt11b (Dec 27, 2007)

I have bought two or three watches from them over the past 2 years and I've been very happy with them (Jomashop, that is). All the watches arrived NIB with all paperwork and original protective plastic wrappings. Also, I had to return a watch to them and had no problems with the return or the refund.


----------



## valvestem (Jan 11, 2008)

This thread goes back almost 2 years now.


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 16, 2006)

valvestem said:


> This thread goes back almost 2 years now.


...and I find it just as entertaining now as I did back when the thread began ! ;-) :-d

- regards to all !


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought a watch from them and had a good experience. Great prices and quick shipping.

I probably wouldn't buy from them again, however, because there are authorized dealers (you can find them in forums like this if you ask around) that will discount just as much or even more, and you'll get a manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

They have a Rolex sale going on now :-d
I do like the no date Sub, but if I were to have the money to buy a Rolex it would be from an AD.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Lazafroccs (Oct 15, 2008)

2 weeks passed and didn't happen anything.
Now it's 3 months since I haven't seen neither my watch nor my money.

Thanks for Jomashop!:-x


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

*New sales records for Jomashop due to this thread!!!!*

This is great advertising for Jomashop!!!!:-d:-d:-d

Companies pay thousands of dollars for the kind of exposure they are getting with this thread!!!! All targeted at potential watch buying folks who have money (or used to prior to the crash).

And whether the comments are good or bad (which seems to be around 50/50) as the old adage goes.... "its all good" when it comes to advertising and getting your name out in front of the public!!!

So, congrats to Jomashop for keeping this thread alive and hope all the sales you take from the forum sponsors doesnt hurt our sponsors too much.


----------



## janetanne (Nov 1, 2008)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> http://www.jomashop.com/txother.html?page=2&sf=1&sd=a
> 
> They have a couple I like and was checking to see if they're legit.


 Bought a watch for my daughter last christmas. Within five minutes of ordering online they phoned the uk to check the order was genuine. I had the watch within five days, definitely authentic and an excellent price. Will be using them again for definite. Superb service and products. :-d


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

I just received an Eco-Zilla SS from Watchsavings.com which is a store front for jomashop. It arrived in 8 calendar days via UPS with zipped leather box, dive strap extension and all papers. One email I sent was answered in less than a day. The warranty is a 5 year jomashop warranty not a Citizen warranty since jomashop is not an AD. Watch is perfect, just waiting on Walt's adapters. YMMV


----------



## Lazafroccs (Oct 15, 2008)

And finally after 3 months and several phonecalls I received my order.
Not exactly what I've ordered (slightly different dial-plate), but I like it.

Thank all of you for your assistance!


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

I just bought a Victorinox Swiss Army chrono from them. Great price...great service! |>


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

*Not everyone is so lucky...dont we deserve a little better?*

I have to say that their success rate is not really all that good for a place that sells new watches.

Of course, in their defense, folks who have bad experiences are much more vocal than folks who have good experiences.

Look over on the dive forum for the nightmare they are putting this guy thru...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=193499

or this one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/archive/index.php/t-66027.html

or this one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=201852


----------



## Chuck21 (Apr 6, 2009)

dpatrick82 said:


> I tried to buy a watch from them about a month ago. I ordered it but I never got it and called after about 2 weeks. It turns out they don't keep inventory in stock but rather they resell others' watches. I needed my watch for my husband's birthday so I was pretty pisssed! I don't understand why they didn't tell me up front. They say the watches ship out in 24 to 48 hours, nowhere does it say it willt ake 2+ weeks!
> 
> I did some research and ended up buying from another company called Melrose Jewelers. I checked out soem watches at A&E watches and then Swiss Luxury but Melrose Jewelers had this one watch that no one else had. They overnighed me the watch for $20 extra and it was gorgeous. Good riddance to joma shop!!
> 
> ...


Your for sure full of it, but the real question is, that if you are trying to do advertisment for Melrose why would you pick her name out of all fake names??!! now no one believes your post at all....I was laughing at it so long about how fake it was i just had to write this MS. DANICA PATRICK!!

And if you really are DANICA, why dont u buy from an actuall store with the warranties -an authorized place??!!

Your full of crap and trying to advertise for melrose!

(frankly i dont care, could be melrose is good, but dont be hatin like that, Jomashop is good and I dont like fake advertising!!):-|


----------



## j0ney3 (Aug 27, 2009)

I made the mistake of buying from them...NIGHTMARE! They sent me a busted watch, then lied and said I didn't call them before the 30 days was up. Even though I spoke to woman there, I said "I'm returning the watch now b/c I don't want to miss the 30 day return period", and she replied saying "Don't worry about that, we'll fix it and I'll note that you called in the problem WELL before the 30 days was up". Well, they returned the "fixed" watch, scratched to f#$k...and of course it was still broken. Then they denied my return, saying it was past the 30 days. JOMASHOP SUCKS!


----------



## MetroWatchCompany (Aug 7, 2009)

Nighthawk said:


> I've purchased two watches from Jomashop. Both transactions went flawlessly and the watches (latest - Citizen Calibre 2100 for roughly 1/2 list price) have been great. Delivery was quick, too.
> 
> *Only thing that may be a negative - I seem to remember someone here claiming that Jomashop sold grey market watches.* I've no proof of that, and it was a while ago, so take it for what it's worth. I know that my personal experience has been great and I'd buy from them again - grey market or no...|>


Yep.


----------



## nderwater (Jun 20, 2007)

How is this thread not locked? Seriously - Chuck21 has 7 posts, and all of them are combative posts in defence of Jomashop. Sense a pattern?


----------



## watchexpert (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought a Chanel watch and it was altered. They said it was factory original, but I had it checked out by authorized dealer. It was fake. I returned it but they forced me to pay $800 restocking fee.


----------



## Nick1016 (Aug 29, 2007)

nderwater said:


> How is this thread not locked? Seriously - Chuck21 has 7 posts, and all of them are combative posts in defence of Jomashop. Sense a pattern?


He hasn't posted for nearly 4 months. Some problems just take care of themselves...


----------



## Lenny_Goofoff (Jan 2, 2009)

Ordered two watches, one was listed in stock but wasnt really… 
I found out only when I opened the package

Was charged for one watch of course )))
good communication over the phone.

ooh sorry prehistoric thread…


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

watchexpert said:


> I bought a Chanel watch and it was altered. They said it was factory original, but I had it checked out by authorized dealer. It was fake. I returned it but they forced me to pay $800 restocking fee.


WTF?!!!:rodekaart

That's insane!

I acutally bought a watch last week and it was fine, and I'm waiting on another. They sent the first one UPS and the second USPS.:think:


----------



## gristler (Feb 9, 2009)

I have bought from them two watches and everything was smooth :-!


----------



## brettling (Sep 14, 2009)

i have two expensive watches that have issues and they have refused to give me a return authorization code despite my pointing this out to them as soon as they arrived. letting my credit card dispute department handle it at moment


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

What issues wouldn't they resolve? I'd like to know for future reference.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 8, 2008)

just got a watch from them, it was great


----------



## khopl (Jan 15, 2010)

To those of you who have successfully bought from jomashop.com, I congratulate you!

I am from Malaysia and I regularly purchase especially watches online. However I had an extremely disappointing experience with Jomashop after placing an order for an item to be paid through PayPal. o|

The problem was my order was not shipped and had been pending for several days. Apparently, I was told by their customer service at Jomashop that I need to "_verify_" my PayPal account before they could ship my order. I don't know why do I need to verify my PayPal account as it is obviously active and I have been making several purchases/transactions without any glitches. Heck, I even made two other successful orders/payments through PayPal only yesterday and I didn't have to verify anything!!!

There had been several bad reviews on jomashop.com in the internet but still I place an order with them as I couldn't find a lower price anywhere else for the item I wanted. Jomashop's website may look legit and some of their items are pretty reasonably priced but I would NEVER EVER deal with jomashop.com again. <|

To those of you who has never tried Jomashop or are planning to make a purchase there...my advice is STAY CLEAR!! I would rather shop elsewhere even if I had to pay a little more!.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

I think they must mean that they ship to the "verified Paypal address" which is linked to your credit card billing address usually.


----------



## coldaspiration (Dec 27, 2007)

I was amazed at the price. But this place scares me.


----------



## Jollymann (Jan 26, 2010)

OK well I've managed to read though a lot of these. Apparently this place provokes a lot of heated opinon. Frankly I kept seeing the place and the name pop up often enough, and have really low prices, and after all it seemed like an outlet that a lot of people used. So far so good. I ordered another Citizen from them yesterday. They were right at the bottom of the numbers within maybe $3. There is a lot of watch dealing in New York. I guess therefore there is simply a hub of sorts there and a lot of volume.

My thinking is this. There must be so much volume at this place that there is bound to be a mixture of the good and the bad experiences. As for some of the bad, it seems a little hard to believe. Delays I can believe, or "out of stock", but this 800 dollar stuff and damaged goods. Well, that's a might much.

If I had read this thread before I may of been a little more careful with the "not in stock" potential issue, but there's so much good feedback that counts more to me that I would of still probably made the buy. In any case, it's not an issue here with me; They said they shipped today, which was the next day.

D. Jolly, Sacramento, CA


----------



## rawmanjones (Sep 25, 2009)

I copped a G-shock from them. I am in the U.S. and had no problems. Fast shipping, good price, authentic watch.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

I just bought a Carrera Calibre 1 vintage at over 2k shipping wast fast, and product arrived in perfect condition and as advertised. service was very good and buying from them was a breeze. would recommend them.


----------



## seamaster_007 (Jan 16, 2011)

i would not recommend jomashop. i have heard nothing but issues with them from another forum i visit. i went ahead and bought a watch which arrived 5-6 months later. no email or telephone response. horrible customer service. go to resellerratings.com and see how bad their rating is.


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought my Polar HRM from them with no problems at all. Use it almost daily for workouts. Arrived within 3 days of placing the order. Great price.


----------



## vago23 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have and it went well. I bought a Victorinox Swiss Army Ground Force Automatic for $200 a couple years ago.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I just bought a Luminox before Christmas....It took a week to ship it (I'm in NY too.....) So I assume they did not have it in stock when I ordered. No big deal....great emails, great price, watch was perfect with all tags etc. I would buy from them again.


----------



## In_the_Buff (Oct 26, 2010)

Never had a problem with them.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I ordered my gshock gulfman gw9100 from them at a very low price, absolutely no problems whatsoever


----------



## pyjujiop (Dec 7, 2009)

seamaster_007 said:


> i would not recommend jomashop. i have heard nothing but issues with them from another forum i visit. i went ahead and bought a watch which arrived 5-6 months later. no email or telephone response. horrible customer service. go to resellerratings.com and see how bad their rating is.


It's actually 9.16/10. They have a very good rating on that site.

It seems like when there's a problem, it's a really bad problem, though.


----------



## desdamonas_rocketship (Jan 4, 2009)

Many purchases from them. Never a problem. Next day delivery.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Not much on there i'd buy. Either not something I could afford or not able to find a brand I'd want. There are a few but not many.


----------



## Jomashop victim (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, do not trust them. They sent me a BROKEN AND SCRATCHED watch and when I sent it back, they told me that they could not get me a refund. They also said they had "pictures to prove" that I broke the watch. Translation: Professional Scammers. How could they possibly have pictures, or WHY would they have pictures of the specific product? It showed up with a broken band. THIS IS NOT AN HONEST COMPANY. Pay the extra 20% and dont get screwed. I learned my lesson. Now I have a $450 useless watch. I would never recommend Jomashop to anyone.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Just from reading this thread it seems that problems occur with watches that are more expensive. I just received my Citizen BN0000 diver from them without a hitch, though the shipping was a bit slower than I've experienced in the past.


----------



## sang (Feb 14, 2011)

I had ordered from Jomashop very recently, and was pretty anxious during my wait after reading some horror stories about them, regretting that I should have read the reviews before placing my order. Turns out they were very good, had I read those stories before purchasing through Jomashop I would have missed out on a great deal they were offering.


----------



## Lilac1 (May 6, 2011)

Weird, almost as if there's some kind of correlation between number of posts and experience with jomashop. 1000+ posts = positive, 50- = Negative

You'd think some of these accounts are perhaps shills for competitors. It would take a smart person to figure out who this would be.

/sarcasm


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought some watch winders from Jomashop and they arrived within 2 weeks. My experiences with them have been positive so far but I would be cautious for purchases >$400. If something goes wrong, there's more at stake.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

I purchaced a Invicta Reserve diver from them and it went well, no problem


----------



## andre.debem (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes. I did it a few months ago and they sent the watch to Brazil without problems.


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

I just purchased a Casio Baby-G for the wifey from Jomashop. Delivered in 3 days with no problems at all. about 40% off MSRP.


----------



## gypsyvietnam (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Bring this dead thread to life! I am in Vietnam, i've just bot one Tissot Le locle from Jomashop quoted on Ebay. I don't know whether mine is fake or genuine so i am trying to find whether Jomashop trustworthy or not. Anyone can tell me their business in NY is legit or they are highly trusted or not?


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

gypsyvietnam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bring this dead thread to life! I am in Vietnam, i've just bot one Tissot Le locle from Jomashop quoted on Ebay. I don't know whether mine is fake or genuine so i am trying to find whether Jomashop trustworthy or not. Anyone can tell me their business in NY is legit or they are highly trusted or not?


just read the posts above. i have bought from them twice with no issues at all.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I ordered a watch and they said they shipped it. But UPS never acknowledged receiving it. I discussed that with Jomashop and they said that was not unusual.

Finally after several weeks and three more calls, they ordered a trace. After a few more weeks and a couple of more calls, they said they would refund my payment but I must wait for UPS to pay them before they would refund to me.

I complained that my order was with Jomashop, not with UPS and I should not be expected to wait for UPS. My money was refunded soon after that.

I called them about six times. None should have been necessary. They should have picked up the ball *before* the first call, but they did not. Nor did they carry the ball after each of the remaining calls. Each time I had to call them yet again.


----------



## tehcodeman (Jun 20, 2011)

Not that my word means much here considering I'm a newbie, but I've had nothing but positive experiences with Jomashop within the past few months.

I've purchased two watches that I didn't exactly care for after seeing them in person and I was able to return them without a hitch. Received my refund within a couple days after Jomashop got them back. My third watch from them was my Hamilton Khaki Auto that I'm very happy with. Everything was brand new and there's no question that they only sell authentic non-refurbished pieces.

I've since purchased another Hamilton Auto Chrono ($1000+) and a couple Casio G-Shocks for the wife and me for our upcoming beach trip. Again, everything went perfectly smooth and I couldn't be happier...especially with the deep discounted prices.

One thing I recommend though: call them up and check availability just before you order. I've never had an issue with availability, but they do recommend to check with them first so you don't have to wait. Either way, they won't charge you until they ship your item. Customer service is A+ (seriously, very nice guys) and I've never had a problem getting hold of them during business hours.

Just my 2 cents.

-Cody


----------



## bigjonbird (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought a $250 Citizen and transaction and price was great. My problem is that I have had this watch for 2 years not and it has some wear and tear on the glass and bezel. Nothing to signify that I have abused it. The watch is supposed to come with a 5 year warranty. I sent the watch into Joma to have them fix it because I have water build up on the inside of the watch and they said that it was out of warranty and the " the crown of this watch has been severely damaged causing water to enter the watch." Then they say that they have pictures to prove it. Obviously this company saves money by not backing their warranty. If you buy from them you do not receive the company's warranty for instance Citizen factory warranty. You get Joma shop's warranty instead. Which is how they save money. If you want to have a warranty worth something then do not buy from them. I could have spent 40 dollars more and have a watch I know would be covered by Citizen. Please email if you have any questions.


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

bigjonbird said:


> I bought a $250 Citizen and transaction and price was great. My problem is that I have had this watch for 2 years not and it has some wear and tear on the glass and bezel. Nothing to signify that I have abused it. The watch is supposed to come with a 5 year warranty. I sent the watch into Joma to have them fix it because I have water build up on the inside of the watch and they said that it was out of warranty and the " the crown of this watch has been severely damaged causing water to enter the watch." Then they say that they have pictures to prove it. Obviously this company saves money by not backing their warranty. If you buy from them you do not receive the company's warranty for instance Citizen factory warranty. You get Joma shop's warranty instead. Which is how they save money. If you want to have a warranty worth something then do not buy from them. I could have spent 40 dollars more and have a watch I know would be covered by Citizen. Please email if you have any questions.


If you have an original Citizen with guarantee certificate why don't you take it to a Citizen AD who can send it to Citizen for repair?


----------



## condottieri (Aug 1, 2011)

In 2008 I purchased an Omega Planet Ocean XL, as it was a good price and the website stated it was in stock. A day after my purchase, they said it was back-stocked, and it would take another week. A week came and went, and after sitting on hold for 30+min. I was told another week... then another week... After over 3 weeks of run around I just cancelled the order altogether. The customer service is TERRIBLE. They will thug you over the phone and if it comes down to it, make you fight it with your credit card company. Not to mention, after you've made the initial sale, if you call more than once I feel as if they save your number and know not to pick it up- anytime I called after the first time, MINIMIMUM 30-45 minute hold times on the phone. Just for the guy to say it's coming in a few days/few weeks.

And be aware, they run multiple other online watch stores. I purchased a Gucci watch through the Amazon marketplace from WatchSavings.com... when I opened the package, there was a blatant, visible scratch on the strap. Not to my surprise, there was a coupon postcard inside the package for Jomashop.com. They returned it (because I called Amazon first and had them on my side), but the return/refund process took 2 weeks. Keep in mind anything I've ever returned to Amazon gets returned and refunded within 3-4 days tops.

Also, called around to track down an Omega PO again, called TimePiece.com and the routine sounded familiar on the phone, and when I asked "is this a JomaShop company?" they guy purposely walked around the question at his best by saying "no, we are affiliated with JomaShop, but we are a totally different company."

Maybe it's a great place to grab a deal on a G-Shock, but if you're going to spend serious money and you want to avoid the world's customer service experience, I would avoid the JomaShop company tree at all costs! (includes WatchSavings.com and Timepiece.com).


----------



## JKomp316 (Jan 13, 2010)

Their product descriptions are many times inaccurate. I found this out the hard way. I ordered a watch listed as Automatic and received a Quartz watch. Dealing with customer service was more difficult than normal. I did eventually return it for a refund.


----------



## papa_giorgio (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm in a little bit of an issue with them currently. I just bought a Zenith Captain Second Central that was $3,600, and after 1 day... the second hand keeps stopping at the 10 second mark. I've wound the watch 30 times by following the manufacturer's instruction, but the second hand keeps stopping around the 10 second mark until i shake it a bit. 

I'm asking for a replacement, but I have to first go through their "RMA inspection" process for which I have to pay the shipping back to them. They said they would refund my shipping cost upon inspection. So I'm hoping this will go smoothly, as I'm thinking whomever they source this watch from gave them a returned product which was broken in the first place. I'll keep you guys posted on my progress with them. 

It's pretty disappointing to get a defective product that's over $3k.


----------



## ABoen (Mar 29, 2009)

Just had a Smooth transaction on a 6K watch from Jomashop.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

I just had a smooth transaction with Jomashop... I purchased a Tag Heuer Monaco Chronograph Steve McQueen, on Memorial Day Sale!


----------



## Roamy360 (Sep 23, 2011)

gossler said:


> I just had a smooth transaction with Jomashop... I purchased a Tag Heuer Monaco Chronograph Steve McQueen, on Memorial Day Sale!


I'm absolutely sure Jomasshop is advertising watches on sale that they do not carry. I was looking for a Seiko Ananta sps006. This is a Spring Drive Chronograph that retails for $6400. I've been looking very hard for awhile and the best I could find was $4800. But I googled the product and price and low an behold Jomashop had it for $3295. Of course when I called they were out and would not get anymore in.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Roamy360 said:


> I'm absolutely sure Jomasshop is advertising watches on sale that they do not carry. I was looking for a Seiko Ananta sps006. This is a Spring Drive Chronograph that retails for $6400. I've been looking very hard for awhile and the best I could find was $4800. But I googled the product and price and low an behold Jomashop had it for $3295. Of course when I called they were out and would not get anymore in.


It's important to keep in mind that as a Grey-Market dealer it's not as though Jomashop can simply call up Seiko (or any other well-known brand) and simply say; _"Hey, we just sold the last Anata sps006 from the last order you sent us. We need a few more."_


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Bought a few, returned a couple, no problems. Would definitely buy again. Ohh, gotta go they are having another flash sale!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Way to resurrect a thread. I commented on this 2 years ago lol

I recently purchased my Mom a gift from them. Smooth transaction. 


My secretary sent this


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

JCKoLnturn said:


> The Better Business Bureau finds them to be unsatisfactory.
> BBB.org


The BBB is irrelevant and useless in today's Web 2.0 world.


----------



## dragonwang (Dec 6, 2013)

I bought this TAG Heuer Carrera Automatic Chronograph Anthracite Dial Mens Watchfrom JomaShop and it arrived today. Looks pristine and very nice! Local jeweler said it's authentic.


----------



## MarkingTime (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice 1887.


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)

Why is that? Don't be timid to go into detail cause I'm curious.


MarkingTime said:


> The BBB is irrelevant and useless in today's Web 2.0 world.


----------



## sam0840 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have and it was a good experience up until the watch they sent me had a small nick in the case. Shipping was quick fast and easy. the return process, having to pay 20 dollars to ship the watch back and dealing with horrible CS is almost not worth it. all in all the watch cost me about 25 dollars more than I paid upfront because it was about 20 dollars to ship it, then they accidentally refunded me my money instead of doing an exchange and refunded me about 5 dollars less than what I paid for it. Every time I called CS I was on hold for over 20 minutes.


----------



## canes12 (Aug 14, 2013)

sam0840 said:


> I have and it was a good experience up until the watch they sent me had a small nick in the case. Shipping was quick fast and easy. the return process, having to pay 20 dollars to ship the watch back and dealing with horrible CS is almost not worth it. all in all the watch cost me about 25 dollars more than I paid upfront because it was about 20 dollars to ship it, then they accidentally refunded me my money instead of doing an exchange and refunded me about 5 dollars less than what I paid for it. Every time I called CS I was on hold for over 20 minutes.


 I had a very similar experience. I was sent a watch with a mark on the dial, so I returned it. I had to pay return shipping. CS on the phone was terrible with the rep constantly giving attitude, and they "didn't offer an exchange on that watch" so I was refunded. The whole process took forever.


----------



## sam0840 (Dec 6, 2013)

canes12 said:


> I had a very similar experience. I was sent a watch with a mark on the dial, so I returned it. I had to pay return shipping. CS on the phone was terrible with the rep constantly giving attitude, and they "didn't offer an exchange on that watch" so I was refunded. The whole process took forever.


Yes I made my original purchase on dec 18th. I forget how long it took to get to my home but it was maybe a week or less. its now Jan 9th and if I am lucky i'll get my exchange next week and I am always running the risk of this one being damaged to. I've just decided to eat the 25+ dollars at this point but if anything else goes wrong I'll be filing a BBB complaint for a full refund. Live and learn. Jomashop never again even if they do have great prices its not worth the risk and headache.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

So far I have purchased two watches from them. They communicated very quickly (the one time I e-mailed them), and the shipping time was decent. I would definately use them again.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Bottom line:* Legit watches at excellent prices. However, if you need to return a watch that was shipped to you, it's going to be a major headache and a half because Jomashop's customer service is a sad, pathetic, joke.

Realize the major benefit along with the major disadvantage of using Jomashop. Then decide if the benefit outweighs the potential headache.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

I tried to buy a watch from them over the holidays, but I live in Canada and wanted it shipped to my US office address. I've done this with various other vendors by putting a "delivery address" on file with my credit card company. Joma doesn't like when you do this, so I added a note to my order specifically telling them how to verify with my credit card company that this is a legit order.

Anyways, yes it was the holidays, but it took them a week of sitting on the order to email me asking me to call them. I called, and their voice prompt system told me due to heavy call volume I should call back another time. I emailed to ask them to just cancel the order and went to a local AD to buy the watch instead. About another 10 days later I finally got a call from a human asking what I wanted to do, and I confirmed I wanted to cancel the order. It's costing me an extra hundred bucks from the AD but at least I'll get a real warranty.

tl;dr - Great prices, but don't try to do anything tricky or expect customer service over a heavy shopping period.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Boughta watch from them at a pretty good price during the holiday sales. Luckily did not need any kind of customer service. However, now they spam me on regular basis.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Funny this thread should pop up.

My fiance gifted me a visodate as a christmas/birthday present. She purchased it with the holiday discount plus free over night shipping for it to arrive on christmas eve. The watch didn't show up until two days after christmas and when it did it stopped running after being on my wrist for only 30 minutes. We then proceeded to ship it back to Joma and deal with their crap customer service (one rude gentleman tried convincing us we did not know how a mechanical watch worked). The watch sat at their warehouse for a week before they sent another one out.. luckily it arrived the day of my birthday and this one works, but i swear I will never order from that company again. This is the second time I've had a bad experience with this company and will be the last.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

Yup, got my SRP409 from at the excellent price. It seemed like an open box after all, so I called them and they offered another 12% discount. My most accurate watchto date - 0 secs in 2 months! The customer service was actually helpful.


----------



## Mbd26 (Dec 20, 2013)

I ordered a Bulova Automatic from Jomashop in December, it was shipped quickly, arrived in great condition, and I love the watch. It was a very good price, I've got no complaints at all (but then, I've not had to deal with their CS).


----------



## ShortOnTime3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just to add another data point since we're all sharing, I ordered the Casio G-shock Altithermo in my sig from them 2 or so years ago. I remember reading the earlier posts in the thread and ordered as a test to see what the experience would be like with the intention of possibly ordering a more expensive watch from them at some point in the future. The transaction went quite smoothly as I recall and the watch still functions quite well. I would order another watch from these guys if they had a good enough deal on something I wanted.


----------



## sam0840 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have nothing negative to say about their prices or the authenticity of the watch I received(other than it came damaged) but its the CS that is horrible. I think from now on if I am not saving 100 or more dollars i'll probably not deal with them again


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

if you buying a cheap watch under 200, its probably gonna be in stock. If you buying a luxury watch for in the thousands, they probably cant afford to stock them all, so they take your cash and delay the order. Joma is big on ebay, more likely those ones would be in stock.


----------



## d4real (Jan 17, 2014)

I have been buying watches from Jomashop since 2010 and have only received real quality watches and service.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I have.....shipping was delayed and the tracking information was incorrect, but the product was as advertised.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

d4real said:


> I have been buying watches from Jomashop since 2010 and have only received real quality watches and service.


 but what price range, have you been buying omega, IWC, and Patek Philippe watches or Invicta Seiko and Swiss legend ? its hard to have all models in for watches in 5 - 30 grand range.


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

Checked the BBB and they have an A+ rating, that's as high as they can get.


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

CombatMarine said:


> Checked the BBB and they have an A+ rating, that's as high as they can get.


Any business owner will tell you ratings can be bought at the BBB.

But jomashop is legit.

sent from my Note 3


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Bought my Hamilton Khaki from there, no problems at all. Mayyy try again the future for the big purchases.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

I've bought a few watches from Jomashop after spotting a deal (a pair of Seikos and a Citizen, and not necessarily in that order.)

They are still on my personal "trusted vendors" list as I've gotten what I ordered, in great shape, as described, and fast.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Talk about a 8 year bump to a thread! lol.

But, because it's back on the front page.......I ordered last week from Joma. Ordered on Thursday. They didn't bother to ship the watch until the next Tuesday. Funny how, even on the phone, they say "we'll ship your watch within 24 hours of ordering!" 

Yeah, no.

I won't be ordering anything from them in the future.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Imitrex said:


> Talk about a 8 year bump to a thread! lol.
> 
> But, because it's back on the front page.......I ordered last week from Joma. Ordered on Thursday. They didn't bother to ship the watch until the next Tuesday. Funny how, even on the phone, they say "we'll ship your watch within 24 hours of ordering!"
> 
> ...


Once again.... Grey Market, Real timepieces only, excellent savings over buying from an A.D., piss poor customer service.

That's Jomashop in one sentence. It's easier if you know exactly what you're in for. Like dating a gorgeous, sophisticated, woman who turns into a mean drunk if she starts drinking. You know what to expect. Date her if you wish. If you see a drink in her hand; you know what you're likely in for, later in the night.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Once again.... Grey Market, Real timepieces only, excellent savings over buying from an A.D., piss poor customer service.
> 
> That's Jomashop in one sentence. It's easier if you know exactly what you're in for. Like dating a gorgeous, sophisticated, woman who turns into a mean drunk if she starts drinking. You know what to expect. Date her if you wish. If you see a drink in her hand; you know what you're likely in for, later in the night.


Says Vega!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Imitrex said:


> Says Vega!


Mirror image Vega with black hair from a parallel dimension in which he's a good guy. ;-)


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Mirror image Vega with black hair from a parallel dimension in which he's a good guy. ;-)


Ok. Whew. Was about to say "Go home and be a family man!" :-!


----------



## UnsettledNose73 (Feb 18, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Once again.... Grey Market, Real timepieces only, excellent savings over buying from an A.D., piss poor customer service.
> 
> That's Jomashop in one sentence. It's easier if you know exactly what you're in for. Like dating a gorgeous, sophisticated, woman who turns into a mean drunk if she starts drinking. You know what to expect. Date her if you wish. If you see a drink in her hand; you know what you're likely in for, later in the night.


hahah well put with the woman analogy. !!! now im ready to be a jomashop customer lol right mindset.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Huh...

The watch I have on my wrist right now I ordered online from Jomashop this past Sunday (3/23/14.) I had the watch in my hands on Wednesday, 3/26. I placed no phone calls, sent no "hurry up!" emails... Just let the system work after sending payment and there it was.

*shrugs*


----------



## BlackmarDiemerGambit (Mar 25, 2014)

Jomashop? Its still a case of "going to get something from somebody that knows somebody of a friend". And that being said, go to a authorized dealer to be safe. Or physically go to a watch store (you can visually inspect them and ask questions).


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I've bought a few watches from them without any issues. They were all in the $300 and under category, but I would not hesitate to buy a more expensive watch from them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

BlackmarDiemerGambit said:


> Jomashop? Its still a case of "going to get something from somebody that knows somebody of a friend". And that being said, go to a authorized dealer to be safe. Or physically go to a watch store (you can visually inspect them and ask questions).


If the main issue is authenticity.... No worries buying from Jomashop.

The shop has earned an absolutely rock-solid reputation for dealing in only genuine timepieces with often excellent savings. You can get, for example, a TAG Heuer Aquaracer WAN2110 model for $2500 at an AD. Even with the best discount that you could realistically get at one, you can easily get a significantly better discount at Jomashop. I saw one a little while back listed at the shop for $1200, brand new.

Now I'm sorry, but there is absolutely no way you're getting a genuine, brand new, WAN2110 from an AD for that low. Not even if they recently lost their AD status, were going Out Of Business, and needed to sell off their remaining inventory. Once again, the watch is going to be genuine and in new condition. So what's the issue?

No factory warranty? Fair enough. But the shop offers their own warranty. The savings are absolutely worth dealing with any potential customer service issues. Why throw away, in this case, $1300 by going to an AD?


----------



## BlackmarDiemerGambit (Mar 25, 2014)

You take chances either way. But I'll stick with statistics when it comes to watches.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

BlackmarDiemerGambit said:


> You take chances either way. But I'll stick with statistics when it comes to watches.


You can go to an AD, try on the model you're interested in; then see what type of deal they'll give you. If you feel the deal is not good enough for what an AD could realistically swing, then no shame in buying from a trusted Grey Market source and saving a good chunk of money. You've now eliminated the biggest drawback from buying online. You already know that the watch will be an excellent fit on your particular wrist, in terms of size, weight, and height. The only chance you're taking is that the condition might not be what you expected. Perhaps a scratch that was missed before the watch was shipped out to you. Okay, then you go through the bit of a headache dealing with Jomashop's customer service.

Savings several hundreds or thousands over an AD?.... That's worth taking the chance of getting a headache dealing with bad customer service.

Honestly, at one point in time, I had your very same mentality regarding Authorized Dealers. The huge premiums you end up paying just weren't worth it to me since the main issue is getting authentic timepieces. Once you find a trusted Grey Market source that deals in only authentic watches and offers a warranty just as good as the factory warranty, there's no reason to toss away hundreds or thousands extra at an AD.


----------



## leksem (Apr 4, 2014)

I bought what I thought was Tag 1887 from Jomashop last month (March 2014). Upon receiving the watch, I took it to a jewler to make sure that it was authentic and they told me that it was a Chinese fake. I immediately called and received a RMA number for the return and sent it back via their instructions. They have since wrote me saying that they would not credit because they said I had worn it, which was absolutely not the case. I have gone to my credit card company to file a claim and I would recommend that everyone should stay away from purchasing from this dishonest company.

This has been one of the most frustrating experiences dealing with this company and I hope this note prevents others from having to go through the same thing I did. #jomashopfake, #dontbyfromjomashop


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

leksem said:


> I bought what I thought was Tag 1887 from Jomashop last month (March 2014). Upon receiving the watch, I took it to a jewler to make sure that it was authentic and they told me that it was a Chinese fake. I immediately called and received a RMA number for the return and sent it back via their instructions. They have since wrote me saying that they would not credit because they said I had worn it, which was absolutely not the case. I have gone to my credit card company to file a claim and I would recommend that everyone should stay away from purchasing from this dishonest company.
> 
> This has been one of the most frustrating experiences dealing with this company and I hope this note prevents others from having to go through the same thing I did. #jomashopfake, #dontbyfromjomashop


And you trust this "jeweler" just like that?
Do you know his credentials? 
What if he didn't have/had a clue?
Why didn't you just take pictures and went all around the net just to "double-check"?

...
...
...


----------



## leksem (Apr 4, 2014)

gelocks said:


> And you trust this "jeweler" just like that?
> Do you know his credentials?
> What if he didn't have/had a clue?
> Why didn't you just take pictures and went all around the net just to "double-check"?
> ...


Yep - Long time family friend who has been in the business for 30 years. No reason for them to steer me in the wrong direction and a far better source than sending pictures "around the net to double check".


----------



## leksem (Apr 4, 2014)

The jeweler is a long time family friend who has been in the business for 30 years. No reason he would steer me in the wrong direction and a far better source than comparing pictures on the internet.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

leksem said:


> I bought what I thought was Tag 1887 from Jomashop last month (March 2014). Upon receiving the watch, I took it to a jewler to make sure that it was authentic and they told me that it was a Chinese fake. I immediately called and received a RMA number for the return and sent it back via their instructions. They have since wrote me saying that they would not credit because they said I had worn it, which was absolutely not the case. I have gone to my credit card company to file a claim and I would recommend that everyone should stay away from purchasing from this dishonest company.


For the purpose of helping me learn to spot fakes, can you post a picture of what the jeweler saw that allowed him to identify the watch as a fake?


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Hasaf said:


> For the purpose of helping me learn to spot fakes, can you post a picture of what the jeweler saw that allowed him to identify the watch as a fake?


He's copying and pasting this on other forums. Until i see pics or other evidence, I'm taking his words with a grain of salt. In other words, no proof, no believe.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I've bought two watches from then and everything's been fine. I would recommend them.


----------



## leksem (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm posting this on other forums because I don't like spending $3K+ on a watch that is not authentic. Why would I be making this up? What makes more sense is that that you are affiliated with Jomashop and are trying to deflect the issue. I'm just trying to let people know that they should reconsider transacting with this site as the quality of product does not match what is stated and the customer service does not follow through with their return policy. I don't see why anyone would call me out when I'm just trying to help others.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

leksem said:


> I'm posting this on other forums because I don't like spending $3K+ on a watch that is not authentic. Why would I be making this up? What makes more sense is that that you are affiliated with Jomashop and are trying to deflect the issue. I'm just trying to let people know that they should reconsider transacting with this site as the quality of product does not match what is stated and the customer service does not follow through with their return policy. I don't see why anyone would call me out when I'm just trying to help others.


Everyone has gotten crappy customer service from Jomashop, but real watches. Except you. Okay, fair enough. But without pics., honestly; you're a brand new member with no reputation, no history. You could simply be bashing Jomashop because you had a really bad experience with their customer service. Yet, we know their customer service stinks. So, some folks, try to bash them in the one area they excel at.... Providing authentic watches. I've seen it happen before on these forums.


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm calling BS on the so called fake. Jomashop doesn't sell fakes and I've had nothing but excellent service from them including service on a TAG Aquaracer that wouldn't wind properly after nearly 2 years. 

They serviced it, regulated it and sent it back right away running better than ever.

I've purchased a good number from them without a single issue.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

leksem said:


> I'm posting this on other forums because I don't like spending $3K+ on a watch that is not authentic. Why would I be making this up? What makes more sense is that that you are affiliated with Jomashop and are trying to deflect the issue. I'm just trying to let people know that they should reconsider transacting with this site as the quality of product does not match what is stated and the customer service does not follow through with their return policy. I don't see why anyone would call me out when I'm just trying to help others.


Yeah, all of us who have had a good experience with Jomashop are affiliated with them.

Heck, they send me a new watch every month so I'll praise them on the forums, they send all of us watches, for free.

It's a great gig if you can get it :-!


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Bought a seiko solar from them a couple of years ago. 
It was DOA. I sent it back, they said it was in fact their mistake, and refunded my $, but wouldn't pay for the return shipping. 
That's silly and I won't ever but from them again. 
Duty free island, and sky watches however, are great grey market sources. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Jomashop doesn't sell fakes.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

leksem said:


> I don't see why anyone would call me out when I'm just trying to help others.


You can help others by showing us proof. Easy as that. You show it and we will be informed by your proof.

This is the internet, anyone can make an allegation. With no proof, it's just words. 
I hope you are wrong, but for me, who has bought from them many times over the past 4 or 5 years, i just can't accept your word on it. 
If you are correct, my apologies and I would never do business with them again. But I need proof.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

this is the grey market. im sure jomashop does not knowingly sell fakes, but they have to source a lot of watches, whos to say a supplier occasionally doesn't throw a fake in there, boxes papers can be easily faked too, im sure with there high volume a few fakes have got through! theres a reason why people buy from AD'S


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

I have bought a few watches from them, the last being a Raymond Weil.
No problems at all with them. 

I cannot say if the watch shipped in 24 hours or not, but I am not "8 year old on Christmas morning impatient". I had the watch the same week I ordered it, including transit time to me ( in the US ).

As for the member leksem up the thread:
when I see an outrageous claim like that, 1st thing I do it is look to the left of the post.
Joined this month. 
Next show the posts. All of that members posts are about Jomashop selling him a fake. Found threads with Jomashop in them and posted his "story".

If that is not enough, select the 1st few words in the post, right click search on google. Results, I found the same exact post on 2 other watch forums. I gave up after that, seems to be pure BS, all words no verification. 
Sounds like he stripped the stickers & tags off the watch, wore it, did not like it and wants to return a used watch. The directions they provide with the watch say do not remove the tags unless you are going to keep the watch. 
Jomashop does not refurbish / re hang tag watches and sell them as new ( or fakes ). You take the tag & stickers off, it is yours.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

mike70sk said:


> this is the grey market. im sure jomashop does not knowingly sell fakes, but they have to source a lot of watches, whos to say a supplier occasionally doesn't throw a fake in there, boxes papers can be easily faked too, im sure with there high volume a few fakes have got through! theres a reason why people buy from AD'S


Usually, for a fee, you can get any watch examined by some ADs for authentication purposes.

The fee, for a luxury timepiece, is still going to be a huge savings over buying direct from an AD.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Usually, for a fee, you can get any watch examined by some ADs for authentication purposes.
> 
> The fee, for a luxury timepiece, is still going to be a huge savings over buying direct from an AD.


This is true, you must be dealing with someone that has extensive work with the particular brand, if the person cant be sure, they would most likely be happy to tell your watch is legit and take there fee. Now if you Live in Big urban center like NYC Chicago Toronto, you will have no problem in finding a skilled appraiser for said brand, but if your living in smaller center, it would be hard to know for sure if your evaluation is legit. Also the store must agree with your findings and be willing to refund.

I'm not saying Joma is mass selling fakes, im saying they are in the gray market and have to deal with many people some good some great and some a little off


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Those who authenticate watches get the fee regardless if you hand them a real one or a really good fake. If there's a lack of integrity on the part of the expert doing the authentication at an AD, it's likely that he'll tell you the opposite. (That your Grey Market bargain is a fake, when it's actually real.) That way he can tell you how sorry he is that you were cheated by an unscrupulous site. He'll then advise you return the fake, get your money back.... And come back to _*his*_ store that clearly is an Authorized Dealer. Oh he'll work with you to get you the watch you wanted. Obviously, since you're guaranteed that this time it's going to be the real thing, he can't give you a price coming close to what you paid the other guy the first time around. But he feels bad you got cheated, and will be happy to get you a "pretty good" deal.

I agree though that it's easier for some WIS to get a watch authenticated than it is for others. Still, depending on which model we're discussing, putting in that extra work finding the right expert might be worth it. With certain models, probably not.


----------



## artrouge (Apr 11, 2014)

A year ago I bought a Hamilton Ventura XXL, product arrived with tags, box, and everything else in good order. This encouraged me to buy a BlancPain Fifty Fathom chronographe flyback, it has been shipped overnight. As a precaution I paid with PayPal to ensure that if this is a fake will dispute the operation (have my usual AD ready to evaluate the watch).

Will keep you posted on the outcome. So far my experience is good.


----------



## leksem (Apr 4, 2014)

Tag's website explains that the serial number should be comprised of 2 letters and 4 numbers but their are situations where there could be three letter but then would be followed by 3 or 6 numbers. This watch from JomaShop has three letters but then is followed up by 4 numbers.

On a side note, I submitted my experience with Jomashop to other forums because I wanted people to know that they are very difficult to work with and would not take my return even though I followed their process perfectly and did not remove any stickers or tags. I sent the watch back to them and they returned it to me with the stickers removed.

If anyone can help explain the serial number issue, I would appreciate it.


----------



## jsong831 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jomashop sells legit watches. Also they used to offer the best price in the US but not thesedays

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

leksem said:


> Tag's website explains that the serial number should be comprised of 2 letters and 4 numbers but their are situations where there could be three letter but then would be followed by 3 or 6 numbers. This watch from JomaShop has three letters but then is followed up by 4 numbers.....<snip>....


By your "expertise" our the forum sponsors are also selling fakes then...
- Hint = They are not either....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heuer-carrera-1887-black-dial-v3-car2110-ba0720-679646.html










You might want to find a jeweler that knows tags, not just has been in the "business" for 30 years....


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

Replica watches are great for the luxury watch makers. They instill in consumers an irrational fear of grey and second hand watch markets and prompt them to pay super premium prices from incompetent, and at times dishonest, authorized dealers. 

sent from my Note 3


----------



## jsong831 (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree with ffeelliixx 
Even with 20% discount from Ads they still have at least 30% margin

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

These AD's have a different cost structure then a grey Market website that gives bad customer service, you make it sound like these A.D.'s are trying to rip you off, There also at the mercy of the Brands they sell, they are told by the manufacturers the maximum amount of discount. They could loose there there rights to sell a brand if they give deep discounts. Its a lot easier running a shady website with no overhead and sell "authentic" watches.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

mike70sk said:


> These AD's have a different cost structure then a grey Market website that gives bad customer service, you make it sound like these A.D.'s are trying to rip you off, There also at the mercy of the Brands they sell, they are told by the manufacturers the maximum amount of discount. They could loose there there rights to sell a brand if they give deep discounts. Its a lot easier running a shady website with no overhead and sell "authentic" watches.


All the more reason one should do a ton of research to find those grey market sites that have earned a reputation for dealing in only authentic watches. (Such as Jomashop.)

Yeah, far from perfect. Customer service sucks. But you get some sweet discounts and you know your watch is going to be the real thing. Two huge advantages that make the B.S. customer service worth tolerating.


----------



## jsong831 (Aug 30, 2013)

Idk people talking bad about their service. When I sent my watch for the repair they just sent me the new one free because it was within warranty. Also I wanted to cancel my order they cancelled it right away. However, kind of slow in processing with card transaction and their price is not that competitive compare to the past

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

leksem said:


> View attachment 1461576
> View attachment 1461578
> 
> 
> ...


If you blow this picture up, it also has four #'s after the letters, like yours










Got this from The Carrera Club thread on this forum. Mayby you can PM this guy and tell him his is fake also. Or maybe PM him and ask about it, instead of calling Joma out.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/carrera-club-522434-43.html


----------



## Michaelnross (May 20, 2014)

I have. My strong recommendation is to stay far away from them. They are not worth the small savings over other online sites. They do not honor their warranty, so if something goes wrong, which did with my purchase, you are screwed. They are unhelpful and even combative. They won't do a repair and won't take back the watch or even give credit.


----------



## Locomotivebreath (Feb 3, 2014)

Michaelnross said:


> I have. My strong recommendation is to stay far away from them. They are not worth the small savings over other online sites. They do not honor their warranty, so if something goes wrong, which did with my purchase, you are screwed. They are unhelpful and even combative. They won't do a repair and won't take back the watch or even give credit.


Excellent first post, sir. You cannot possibly be a shill, and no way are you riling up an irrational fear in people looking for an (at times) better deal than the ADs have to offer.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

I would be interested if anybody can comment, that have used there warranty, i know they have a listing of all the things they don't cover. If you buying an expensive piece will they honor it ?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I once was of the mind that I would only purchase a watch through an authorized dealer. I didn't want to risk the hassle of having to worry about some kind of online shop's warranty in getting my watch repaired. I worried that any watch I purchased from Jomashop or AuthenticWatches would be a replica watch or, in some way, not be authentic. So, I purchased a Tag Heuer Aquaracer from an AD. I received good service and got a good deal - paid a similar price to what I would have paid at either one of the online dealers I mentioned above. I was a happy camper. The warranty that came with the watch specified that if I wanted it serviced under warranty I would have to send it back to Tag Heuer. Not a problem. It was a quartz Aquaracer and I figured that I wouldn't need the watch to be serviced frequently so I didn't worry about it. Then, as I frequented the WUS Tag Heuer forum, I came to the realization that repairs completed by Tag Heuer often took awhile and weren't always fool proof. I never got to the point where I needed service on the watch because I sold it after owning it for about a year and a half. Likely, the warranty would have expired before I would have needed any repairs anyway. In addition, most manufacturers warranties are limited and do not cover anything and everything that could happen to the watch.

At the time I sold my Tag I purchased a second hand Sinn UX. Sinns are sold exclusively by WatchBuys and the UX absolutely must be returned to Frankfurt, Germany, for servicing. The length of time for servicing a UX is quite lengthy and you had better have another watch in the meantime. Great watch and great warranty but you will, at some point, be without your watch and you will pay for that return trip to Germany because, for the most part, the warranty will have expired before you have to get the 7 year lithium battery replaced. I sold that watch earlier this year.

Then I had the opportunity to purchase a pre-loved Oris Aquis from a fellow WUS member that was originally purchase from AuthenticWatches. Great watch and absolutely original. Yes, it was out of warranty but a recent positive experience with The WatchMaker watch repair shop has given me the confidence that any watch I own can be services with relative ease. This Oris from AuthenticWatches has also helped me realize that it is more likely, than not, that any watch I may purchase from Jomashop or AuthenticWatches will be serviced at some location within the United States reducing both the cost of shipping and the time I will be without my watch. I am confident in purchasing from either Jomashop or AuthenticWatches.

Lastly, I appreciate authentic dealers and do not begrudge their effort to pay rent or a mortgage on a brick and mortar store and pay salaries to their employees. I applaud them for that. But, in the end, the bottom line is the overall impact to the financial well being of my family and not to contributing to the financial well being of some authentic dealer. I can safely say that the economic well being of my family will be improved if I purchase another Oris from Jomashop than it would be if I purchased another Oris from an authentic dealer (i.e. the prices for Oris watches at Jomashop blows away anything I have seen offered by an authentic dealer).

The fact of the matter is this - once the purchase has been made, unless something goes horribly wrong with the watch, your contact with the authentic dealer or the online dealer is minimal to none. And, the odds that you will have to have service work completed within the period of the warranty is pretty minimal as well. Warranties don't last forever and are often very specific in what they cover so it is almost as important to find a great watch repair center as it is to find a great authentic dealer or a great deal on whatever watch you purchase.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

For the watch I want (Oris) there is no AD in my town, except one that is phasing them out. They told me they "had some demos" at another store and I could go look at them. If I have to buy online and I can save $150 at Jomashop I think I'll take my chances.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Last two watches I purchased from Jomashop I had to wait an extra 2-3weeks because they don't update the availability on their website. Its not until the following day when the email comes stating that it'll take an extra couple weeks for delivery. I wouldn't deal with them if they didn't have such good prices sometimes, but oh well, just a small rant I guess.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Drudge said:


> Last two watches I purchased from Jomashop I had to wait an extra 2-3weeks because they don't update the availability on their website. Its not until the following day when the email comes stating that it'll take an extra couple weeks for delivery. I wouldn't deal with them if they didn't have such good prices sometimes, but oh well, just a small rant I guess.


Presumably they didn't actually charge you until they shipped?


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

DrGonzo said:


> Presumably they didn't actually charge you until they shipped?


They don't but I just wish they were more up-to-date with their website. What can I say Im not the most patient person, hehe.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Drudge said:


> They don't but I just wish they were more up-to-date with their website. What can I say Im not the most patient person, hehe.


Like 9 times out of 10, I email the vendor before buying anything online to ask if it's actually in stock. A few website list things that are discontinued so I ask if they actually have them before I place my order. If they say it's not in stock, I keep searching for a place that has old stock. If it's not a discontinued item, at least I know it'll be delayed.


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)

Had a great experience with Jomashop, bought a Chanel J12 for my wife four years ago. Watch works perfectly, easy to deal with them.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

All of my mechanical watches have been bought online (couple from Jomashop, couple from Ashford, couple from micro brands, rest from Amazon). I have never set foot in an AD and don't need to, even though my local one matches or betters Jomashop prices for some brands like Longines, Hamilton, Tissot.


----------



## fun.nie.bun.niie (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys I need help! Ordered a watch for my boyfriends bday and it said orders should be processed the same day prior to 1:30pm. Its been 2 days and I haven't received a tracking number or anything. When I try to call their customer service number it says its incomplete or incorrect. I am in Australia if that means anything? Also, I paid about $40 shipping and on the email they sent me after ordering it says shipping method 'pay on delivery'. Wtf does this mean. I'm pissed that I didn't do more research first! Help plsss!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

a couple of times and all good.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

fun.nie.bun.niie said:


> Guys I need help! Ordered a watch for my boyfriends bday and it said orders should be processed the same day prior to 1:30pm. Its been 2 days and I haven't received a tracking number or anything. When I try to call their customer service number it says its incomplete or incorrect. I am in Australia if that means anything? Also, I paid about $40 shipping and on the email they sent me after ordering it says shipping method 'pay on delivery'. Wtf does this mean. I'm pissed that I didn't do more research first! Help plsss!


I wouldnt worry. Joma will deliver. 'pay on delivery'? Give them a call so you can explore that issue.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

I've never had any issues with Jomashop. Good place to buy a watch.


----------



## fun.nie.bun.niie (Sep 25, 2014)

Will3020 said:


> I wouldnt worry. Joma will deliver. 'pay on delivery'? Give them a call so you can explore that issue.


I can't call them. 'The number you have dialed is incomplete or incorrect'.

Think I found out why I haven't gotten a reply yet though.

'Dear Customers,

We will be closed on.Sept 25th and.Sept.26th for religious observance.

You may continue to email us on the status of your request(s), and we will respond in the order it was received when the office is re-opened on Sept 29th.

Please note:.Orders may be delayed by 1-2 business days at most. Once.your order goes out you will receive a tracking number via email.

I apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience.'

Guess I just gotta wait til then! Just a bit iffy when ordering online! >.<


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

fun.nie.bun.niie said:


> I can't call them. 'The number you have dialed is incomplete or incorrect'.
> 
> Think I found out why I haven't gotten a reply yet though.
> 
> ...


ah ha, yup you got your answer.


----------



## Mrv90 (Oct 23, 2014)

Just had a lengthy read through this thread. I'm in the uk and was wondering wether to buy from these guys. It appears if the watch is in stock 99% of people have and easy ride. I may buy off of their eBay site and pay though PayPal that way I am much more protected.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Jomashop is joma good. Bought a Citizen Nighthawk from them. The watch was shipped fast and dropped off at my front door by ups. Well it was stolen from my front door. I call Jomashop up and they shipped a new one to me at my work. No hassle or argument. Awesome service.


----------



## mwc1 (May 11, 2014)

ive ordered quite a few watches from jomashop from invicta to omega. i've had great experiences, and on the one where the seiko was defective....they replaced it within a week.


----------



## Gunny Fitz (Sep 30, 2014)

Guess I'm doing this backwards in my case. Just made a purchase from them 10 mins ago and now I'm checking out there rep online. Lol. 

The Customer service rep I spoke with was a very friendly woman named Lada who said she'd get back to me in an hour to check with her manager on matching another price, and within 10 mins my cell rang saying they'd not match it but BEAT it! Plus free Shipping which the other dealer was gonna charge me that PLUS sales tax since there was a store of theirs nearby! So I'm not sure how much all that added up to but has to be at least $100. 

So anxious to see what condition the watch is and how how everything works out from here! 

Oh- I'll tell you all what watch it is and post pics when it arrives in 2 days! Lmfao.  

GUNNY


----------



## Petar Marinkovic (Nov 19, 2014)

I wasn't lazy so I've read an entire topic, because I am thiking of ordering Omega Seamaster with Jomashop. I've also had contact with customer sales rep, Lada, which told me that my watch is in stock, so I will probably order through them if another AD won't match their price.


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

Bought a tag heuer formula one arrived today, its flawless and perfect.. I live here in Abu Dhabi, i was able to save around 300 dollars than buying in local boutique here. Highly recommended.. Ask them first if it is on stock before buying online.. You don't want them to give you restocked item that has chance of returned item from other buyer..


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Bought my Tag Aquaracer from them. No problems at all.


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

Bought a Tissot from them with no issues, they have an Amazon store as well if this makes it better.

I'll post the Tissot pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## ZENITHLEO (Jan 25, 2014)

Would anyone recommend buying a watch north of $20k from Jomashop?

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Grand Reveil Mens Watch


----------



## MexierJr (Jan 10, 2015)

I would like to know if there's someone who experienced buying at Jomashop from Europe (better yet, from Italy) and, if there is, how it went with the import taxes/fees.

Thank you!


----------



## sirhcone (Feb 3, 2015)

I just got a Mido from them with free 2 day shipping and a free watch winder. Very pleased.


----------



## aball (Jul 18, 2012)

I've bought 4 watches from them so far and everything has been perfect. But none of them were over $2500. I think if I was looking at buying a rare $20k+ watch, I would call them first and make sure they have it in stock. 

In my experience, when items are shipped to Europe from the USA, import duty is only charged if they use FedEx or UPS. If they ship regular mail (USPS) then there will be no import tax/fees. I'm not sure what shipper Jomashop would use but in the USA, all of mine have arrived with UPS....


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Have bought a few watches from them (even a Rolex) and had nothing but good experiences. There was one watch that I ordered that wasn't in stock and just cancelled the order (though they never actually charged my paypal account). They are a trusted seller and as they sell so many watches there is always bound to be someone who is not happy more from the law of averages than anything. I found their customer service to be very good, personally.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have bought 2 from them. Nothing but good things to say.

I'm not saying that I'm Batman, but we've never been seen in the same room together.


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

Bought an Oris Aquis from Joma for $1300ish. Great transaction. Great watch.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Simply put.... A trusted and well-known Grey-market dealer of genuine watches.


----------



## gsu_golfer (Mar 31, 2015)

I bought a watch from them via ebay. Terrible service. Several specs on the listing were wrong and silly me did not double check them.


----------



## elliotgb (Jan 4, 2013)

Never had an issue with them. Bought a Tissot and a Frederique Constant and both were great. They can be a bit surly at times on the phone, but honestly, no problems.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

No issues with them!


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

No issues, prices good, returns easy. 4 or 5 times. Will buy from again.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Got what I ordered as scheduled and came on my day off guaranteed for only $15 (or would have been free shipping in addition to low price). What's not to like?


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought from them once and wasn't unsatisfied.


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought an Orange Seiko Monster from them & was super happy. At the time they were by far the least expensive.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone bought the new speedmaster from them, the 311 reference (larger box with extra straps)? Seems like a good price over AD but just worried about the warranty from jomashop...anyone have good experiences with the warranty service itself?


----------



## sgrutsch (Jun 25, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> Has anyone bought the new speedmaster from them, the 311 reference (larger box with extra straps)? Seems like a good price over AD but just worried about the warranty from jomashop...anyone have good experiences with the warranty service itself?


Mine is being delivered today - agree on the price - let you know what I think when it arrives. No experience on warranty yet.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

When joma states usually shipped within 1-2weeks, what's your experience with them?

has anyone shipped to canada? Was it received quickly??


----------



## RyeM (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all. I've been lurking for a while getting useful information here. I am a newbie to the watch "game" and wanted to express my recent experiences with Jomashop. I emphatically would NOT recommend this company to anyone looking to purchase a mid to high luxury watch. I know the reviews were mixed here but this has been absolutely the worst experience I've had with an online dealer of any kind. My first attempt a few months back I ordered an automatic Hamilton Jazzmaster and it came relatively quickly albeit I was surprised to see that it arrived in an amazon box. So I'm like skeptical and lo and behold the item appeared to be tampered with. Manual was old and protective covering was missing in the front. A bit upset as you would have imagined but was like what the hell and tried it on. After attempting to tighten the wrist the entire wrist band snapped off. Incredible. So I returned it and bought it from a smaller AD. So I wanted to give them another shot most recently and they had a great deal on the Tissot PRC 200. This time I called and explained my situation the last time and explicitly told them I wanted it via Joma and not Amazon because of the prior situation. They assured me on several occasions it would come via "their" warehouse in NY since it was in stock. So I went ahead and ordered it. Still skeptical, I received the shipping information and guess what, it was being shipped out of Indiana (i.e. Amazon). So I'm pissed off and contact a manager and he gives me the run around that everything will be copacetic despite me stating that your company assured me it was coming out of NY directly. I argue that shipping to any third party pose the risk of tampering. At this time I wanted a full refund but since it had been shipped I had to wait for the product to get here. He gets upset and hangs up the phone on me. Great customer service here by the way. So I wait a few days hoping that things may be different this time but in my head I knew otherwise. Package arrives with neither the amazon nor joma shipping box which was perplexing. Opened the shipping box and the tissot box looked relatively new. But I opened the tissot box itself to only find it empty with the instructions only inside. Amazing. So I call and give them hell and stated that I wanted a full refund and would never do business with them again. Of course they have to do an "investigation" within 7-10 business days before I get credited. Please stay away from these crooks and just order from a small AD where you can get discounted MSRPs. I know others wrote of their experience being positive but I'm not sure how that came about and if they work for Joma themselves. Hopefully the refund process will be quick like last time but I doubt it since the product was never shipped to me at all. I will pick up the PRC 200 from my prior AD in the future. I threatened to go to the BBB if the matter isn't resolved promptly and fairly.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I have bought 10 watches for more than $3k from Joma. No problems with the purchase or refund process. Sorry you did. But despite your gloomy warning I will continue to do business with them.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

I think of this thread as more of an experience compendium - it's always good to have first-hand accounts which ultimately equate to YMMV!

Knowing all of the above, I recently bought a B&M Capeland Flyback Chrono from Joma. My experience was positive, in that everything went smoothly. Granted, I didn't need to, nor have had reason post receipt of the watch, to call them. Based on the above, I would expect crappy service, and I guess I'm OK with that.

These reports do make me hesitant use them again, regardless of pricepoint. In essence, I'm grateful for the stories posted here to help our community be as well-informed as possible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 5DogsAU (Mar 28, 2014)

Ordered a watch a month ago, didn't say that it was sold out. Get an email that evening that it's backordered 3-4 weeks. 

That's okay, I can probably with waiting considering the price. 

Two days later, I get an email telling the me the wait is only 1-2 weeks now, woohoo! However, I now sit here with no progress.

Livechatted with cs on Monday morning (4wks from order) and was told they'd ask their supplier what the holdup is, & that they'd get back to me when they heard. 50+ hours later I have nothing. 

Now I'm leaving the country for a couple of weeks next Friday morning, and it looks like it'll be another month before I get to have it on my wrist.


----------



## RyeM (Jul 15, 2015)

So it is August now and after their "investigation" I was told that a refund would be provided to me almost 2 weeks ago. Note that I had to call numerous times to even find out the outcome of their investigation and wasn't notified either email or phone initially. After calling again today to find out why my card had not been credited, I was told by an agent that the refund was never processed at all on their end. Amazing. Agent said they will expedite the refund today and offered apologies. Basically, if I had not done my due diligence on my end I would have never received my credit (I'm not even sure about that until I see it with my own eyes). Again, this company is horrendous and can't believe the level of incompetence. I did purchase my Tissot PRC from my local dealer with no problems. I definitely still recommend avoiding this company.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

RyeM said:


> So it is August now and after their "investigation" I was told that a refund would be provided to me almost 2 weeks ago. Note that I had to call numerous times to even find out the outcome of their investigation and wasn't notified either email or phone initially. After calling again today to find out why my card had not been credited, I was told by an agent that the refund was never processed at all on their end. Amazing. Agent said they will expedite the refund today and offered apologies. Basically, if I had not done my due diligence on my end I would have never received my credit (I'm not even sure about that until I see it with my own eyes). Again, this company is horrendous and can't believe the level of incompetence. I did purchase my Tissot PRC from my local dealer with no problems. I definitely still recommend avoiding this company.


You have two posts here and both complaint about Joma. So forgive the rest of us who have had positive experiences with them from giving your posts very little weight.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I've ordered a bunch of not too pricey watches from them (my in-laws love Skagens). Most expensive ones I got were some Tissot PRCs. Never had an issue. I think they're NY based so even economy shipping was always very quick for me.
Would I buy something super pricey like an IWC or Rolex from them? Probably not, I'd be willing to pay a slight premium for a brick and mortar purchase for something like that.
But otherwise, no complaints here.


----------



## Phucbo (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey guys, does anyone know any other legit sites to buy watches beside Jomashop and Amazon??


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

My VSA Alliance Mechanical arrived quickly and in perfect condition from Jomashop. I'd buy from them again.


----------



## Col Angus (Feb 15, 2015)

I have made several purchases from Jomashop and they have always been pleasant to deal with.


----------



## RyeM (Jul 15, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> You have two posts here and both complaint about Joma. So forgive the rest of us who have had positive experiences with them from giving your posts very little weight.


Actually it was an update from my prior post and not two separate incidents as you allege. Reading is fundamental. Regardless, I'm here to inform from my own personal experiences and if you research, there are mixed reviews online. Cheers.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

RyeM said:


> Actually it was an update from my prior post and not two separate incidents as you allege. Reading is fundamental. Regardless, I'm here to inform from my own personal experiences and if you research, there are mixed reviews online. Cheers.


Actually, he didn't allege "two separate incidents", he simply stated that you made two posts about Jomashop and both were of a complaining nature.

Reading *is *fundamental.


----------



## RyeM (Jul 15, 2015)

JamesWWIII said:


> Actually, he didn't allege "two separate incidents", he simply stated that you made two posts about Jomashop and both were of a complaining nature.
> 
> Reading *is *fundamental.


Actually he did since it was an update from a recent purchase experience. I see that you lack reading comprehension as well. What is of "complaining nature" by the way? If the company provides awful service how can one write anything positive. Perhaps you and your colleague work for this company? I would love to trade jarbs but it would be a waste of time. I have nothing to gain from slandering a grey market dealer whatsover but just speak of my own personal experiences. Again cheers and good day.


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

RyeM said:


> Actually he did since it was an update from a recent purchase experience. I see that you lack reading comprehension as well. What is of "complaining nature" by the way? If the company provides awful service how can one write anything positive. Perhaps you and your colleague work for this company? I would love to trade jarbs but it would be a waste of time. I have nothing to gain from slandering a grey market dealer whatsover but just speak of my own personal experiences. Again cheers and good day.


Yeah, I can tell you're going to be very popular around here.

p.s. What's a "jarb"?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I ordered a Certina watch ($500) from Joma at noon last Tuesday. Received UPS shipping confirmation at 4:00pm, shipped from Brooklyn, NY and got the watch 2 days later. Everything looked perfect and price and free shipping was great. Price was about $150 less than an online AD in Europe. Of course, this watch included the 2-year Joma warranty and not the official manufacturer warranty.

It's a trade-off between low price, possibility of needing warranty and customer service. And it all depends on the price of the watch and the risk you're willing to take. If you buy a $100 watch and it turns out bad, I wouldn't care all that much. A bad experience with $500 watch would suck but I wouldn't be loosing sleep over it.

I also bougth a $150 Seiko from them a year ago. Same experience with quick shipping and brand new watch as expected.

FWIW, their shipping address for my recent order ahows the Brooklyn Army Terminal.



> The Brooklyn Army Terminal is a large complex of warehouses, offices, piers, docks, cranes, rail sidings and cargo loading equipment on 95 acres (380,000 m2) between 58th and 63rd Street in Sunset Park, Brooklyn, New York City. It was the largest military supply base in the United States through World War II, and was later redeveloped for commercial use.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

They are the only grey market dealer with which II have actually gotten angry. They advertised a price for a watch, good till a certain date. Two days before the date, the price went up. Not out of stock. The price just went up. I called and asked them to honor their price. It did not happen. I would still buy from them, but I consider their actions stupid. 
I prefer Ashford. I have returned several watches to them that I did not like in the flesh. I have kept several others. Always pleasant to deal with. I just returned a Hamilton to them that had a small scratch in the bezel. I had the new one in 6 days at my door. Flawless.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

I ordered a Tissot watch for my wife from Jomashop (Tissot Classic Mother of Pearl Dial Brown Leather Ladies Watch T0872075611700 - T-Classic - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop). Watch arrived quickly, was in new/excellent condition, etc. No complaints, really. I think no matter where you look, you'll always find that someone's had a bad experience with any retailer.

I'm thinking about ordering a Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT watch from them sometime, if it'll still be in stock when I get around to it anyway. If not, oh well.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

RyeM said:


> Actually he did since it was an update from a recent purchase experience. I see that you lack reading comprehension as well. What is of "complaining nature" by the way? If the company provides awful service how can one write anything positive. Perhaps you and your colleague work for this company? I would love to trade jarbs but it would be a waste of time. I have nothing to gain from slandering a grey market dealer whatsover but just speak of my own personal experiences. Again cheers and good day.


No, James had it right. About everything, including you being a complainer by nature.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Just placed an order, AT8020-03L, hopefully it ships today or tomorrow. (Spoke w/ them prior in the week and was told it's through UPS so I'm hoping no problems. I took the free shipping and was told it should take 3-4 days for where I'm located). 








Useless stuff here, but I also got some kind of Norton Shopping guarantee on this. I like the $100 Lowest Price Guarantee: "If the published store price drops, Norton Shopping Guarantee will pay you the difference, up to $100." Their site does have a minimum change of $5. (Unless it's closer to $50+ don't expect me to go through the hassle though).


----------



## rolexmeister (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes. No issues.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

So, I noticed my watch had not shipped yet. Thus, I went ahead and called Jomashop and wanted to know where things where at.

I was on hold for about 5-7 minutes. To my surprise a nice knowledgeable lady picked up the phone and told me exactly where things were at. The watch is being acquired in Kentucky, it will go to Jomashop in New York then it will take 3-4 days to ship from there. We spoke about shipping rates, order tracking, etc.

I was genuinely surprised at how knowledgeable she was. I would've liked to have my watch sooner, but all together a good experience so far.


----------



## trgolf (Jan 19, 2009)

I also purchased a Tissot from them with no issues what so ever. My son who is building his collection has bought 4 watches without a hitch.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

I bought a Baume Mercier Capeland from Joma recently, and the chronograph pusher made a loud "snap" sound about two weeks later. The chrono function stopped working altogether. I then Pulled out the crown, and the entire watch stopped working, to my horror. I had already read plenty of horror stories about Joma's CS, and almost considered sending it back to Baume direct. But after contacting Joma they kind of calmed me down and I thought "hey, it's just an ETA movement, should be easy to service". 

I was bummed it would take 6 weeks under Joma's warranty, but was pleasantly surprised when I got the watch back fully working in only around 3 weeks. All-in-all, I was very impressed by Joma's customer service, and will definitely be buying any watches with non-inhouse movements from them in the future. Not sure if I'd risk it with a more complicated/expensive watch though.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

I had no problems the one time I purchased from them (so far!). I'd order from them again.


----------



## HaveFaith (Sep 22, 2013)

I haven't had any QC issues with them. What has pissed me off in the past was they will have a sale and you load it in your basket. You pay and get an email receipt. Then you find out they didn't really have the watch in stock and you have to wait for their back order to come in. Other than that, smooth as silk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6809darton (Nov 2, 2015)

I purchased 7 watches from them since the last 8 year, 1 omega, 4 tag Heuer (3 in the last 3 months) , and 1 Raymond Weil, they all look good no issue and they are authentic, They are good well know seller, I lve tem and always buy rom them, google for their coupon, save me $50 twice. I am going to buy 1 more tag for my wife son for Xmast


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I got 2 Citizens and no issues so far.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

HaveFaith said:


> I haven't had any QC issues with them. What has pissed me off in the past was they will have a sale and you load it in your basket. You pay and get an email receipt. Then you find out they didn't really have the watch in stock and you have to wait for their back order to come in. Other than that, smooth as silk


I guess that's just the way it works.. They have thousands and thousands of watches on their site, and I really don't think they hold actual stock for all but some best sellers and specific promotions. Everything else is probably in the shape of an agreement with various dealers all across the continent, who will drop the right box off a truck when an order comes in.

Pretty good model; they got to find those savings somewhere..


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Hmmm all in all over the past decade or so (lol) seems like there's more "genuine" +ve responses than -ve ones, I guess I'll give it a try soon and report back


----------



## Z123 (Jul 2, 2015)

I just received an Alpina 4 GMT from Jomashop in the mail, I'm fiddling with it right now. How long do y'all QC it as far as proper function goes, before you decide to keep or return?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Z123 said:


> I just received an Alpina 4 GMT from Jomashop in the mail, I'm fiddling with it right now. How long do y'all QC it as far as proper function goes, before you decide to keep or return?


If a watch works right out of the box, then chances are it's going to keep working. Though I tend to think that any major problems will show themselves in a handful of days of consistantly wearing a new watch.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

If you remove tags or size it etc they won't take it back. I think in the website it's a 30 day return policy. I have bought several watches from them and returned one because I didn't like it in person. They have been excellent to deal with and I plan on buying a few more in the next couple weeks once I see their Black Friday deals


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

It's kinda comical I started this thread 9 years ago and still haven't bought a watch from them yet......maybe sometime soon.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on another at Jomashop


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

I just received a Bulvova ladies diamond Quartz watch from Jomashop, shipping to Australia was a little slow but that is more USPS than Jomashop, next time I may elect to use the express option. Definitely looks to be a more expensive watch than the $70 USD I paid.

They also included a voucher for $20 off with spend of $300+ (excluding flash sale and deal a day items) I won't be able to use it as it is only valid for 30 days but thought someone here may be able to make use. It is for one use only so first come first serve.

PC20W2CCBFDF


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm considering using them to purchase an Omega, you can see the model I'm looking for on my wishlist here.

Anyway. I went to the Omega Boutique to handle it in person and I love it. $8200 MSRP.
From what I understand boutiques are the manufacturer's store right? Not likely to discount would be my guess.
The closest AD is about 150 miles away from me (the boutique was 60+ miles too). Are there ADs that ship, and what's the likely discount from one.

Jomashop offers this one for 37% off, as does Authentic Watches. For a few hundred, or even close to $1000 I'd probably buy from an AD.
But we're talking about over $3000 off here.

Advice welcome.


----------



## shendizadeh (Apr 6, 2015)

tknospdr said:


> I'm considering using them to purchase an Omega, you can see the model I'm looking for on my wishlist here.
> 
> Anyway. I went to the Omega Boutique to handle it in person and I love it. $8200 MSRP.
> From what I understand boutiques are the manufacturer's store right? Not likely to discount would be my guess.
> ...


excellet service, excellent prices, and excellent people, do not hesitate, i have bought several pieces from them


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

First: YMMV based on the nature of any grey market dealer.

Second: It appears the collective sentiment here is that you should be OK. I think we beat this one up pretty good  My personal experience with Joma has been positive, but understand I've never needed post-sale service nor have I encountered any shipping anomalies, also a plus, on multiple purchases. Most recent was over $3K wo incident. Watch is awesome and as expected.

FWIW, I know ADs will ship to you, which in some states helps as a sales tax offset. You can give them a call, they'll take your CC info and deliver to you. My experience is they will likely only ship to the billing address of the CC used.

Good luck on your decision & purchase!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

So far my experience has not been good. On 11/23 I placed an order for an Oris Divers Sixty-Five. The site says the watch usually ships in 1-2 weeks. Here we are nearly a month later and still no watch. Not long after placing the order I received an e-mail saying the watch is on backorder for 2-3 weeks. Two weeks later I emailed Jomashop to check on the status and they sent me an e-mail saying it's going to be another 1-2 weeks. I called them a few days ago and spoke to a man who said he needed more time to find out why the watch was taking so long to arrive. He said he'd e-mail me when he got more info. Still no word from him. I then live chatted with a customer service rep who said the watch would be arriving at Jomashop by late next week which is code for after Christmas. I asked the rep why it was taking so long and the rep just ignored me. Needless to say I'm not happy and will most likely never give them my business. I don't mind waiting. What I don't like is false advertising and feeling like I'm being strung along.


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

My one and only experience with Jomashop was when I bought a Citizen World Timer. The watch (listed as new in box) came without the customary plastic film on the crystal/case back. The bezel had a ding on the edge next to the crystal. The exchange was quick and painless but the replacement watch was also missing protective foil albeit it was undamaged. Ultimately the experience was positive but left me a bit suspicious of Jomashop's practices.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

DummySmacks said:


> So far my experience has not been good. On 11/23 I placed an order for an Oris Divers Sixty-Five. The site says the watch usually ships in 1-2 weeks. Here we are nearly a month later and still no watch. Not long after placing the order I received an e-mail saying the watch is on backorder for 2-3 weeks. Two weeks later I emailed Jomashop to check on the status and they sent me an e-mail saying it's going to be another 1-2 weeks. I called them a few days ago and spoke to a man who said he needed more time to find out why the watch was taking so long to arrive. He said he'd e-mail me when he got more info. Still no word from him. I then live chatted with a customer service rep who said the watch would be arriving at Jomashop by late next week which is code for after Christmas. I asked the rep why it was taking so long and the rep just ignored me. Needless to say I'm not happy and will most likely never give them my business. I don't mind waiting. What I don't like is false advertising and feeling like I'm being strung along.


I spoke to them a few minutes ago. Apparently they updated the status of the order on 12/14 saying the watch will be in stock in another 3-5 weeks. I was never notified of this. The rep suggested to switch the watch for the version with the brown fabric strap as I ordered the watch with a black tropic strap. She checked to make sure they had the watch in stock which of course they didn't and that watch too is on backorder for another 3-5 weeks. The kicker is that she told me they've sold a bunch of those (brown fabric strap) over the last month. My head nearly exploded. I canceled my order and told them how terrible that was not to notify me of the other watch when I've inquired multiple times about my order. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

DummySmacks said:


> I spoke to them a few minutes ago. Apparently they updated the status of the order on 12/14 saying the watch will be in stock in another 3-5 weeks. I was never notified of this. The rep suggested to switch the watch for the version with the brown fabric strap as I ordered the watch with a black tropic strap. She checked to make sure they had the watch in stock which of course they didn't and that watch too is on backorder for another 3-5 weeks. The kicker is that she told me they've sold a bunch of those (brown fabric strap) over the last month. My head nearly exploded. I canceled my order and told them how terrible that was not to notify me of the other watch when I've inquired multiple times about my order. NEVER AGAIN.


Did you asked them first via chat message if the item you want is available before placing the order..?

Sent via post office using snail mail.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

John Mark Booc said:


> Did you asked them first via chat message if the item you want is available before placing the order..?
> 
> Sent via post office using snail mail.


No and I guess that was my first mistake. I naively went off what the website said which was the watch usually ships in 1-2 weeks. I was okay wth waiting that amount of time since I placed the order well before Christmas. But the fact that they had the same exact watch all along, just with a different band, and never told me, got me. I was in customer service for 6 years and you always try to find the best and quickest solution to a problem, and I felt they just let my problem be.


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

DummySmacks said:


> No and I guess that was my first mistake. I naively went off what the website said which was the watch usually ships in 1-2 weeks. I was okay wth waiting that amount of time since I placed the order well before Christmas. But the fact that they had the same exact watch all along, just with a different band, and never told me, got me. I was in customer service for 6 years and you always try to find the best and quickest solution to a problem, and I felt they just let my problem be.


When i bought a tag heuer from them i talked to them first via chat if the item is in stock on hand.. Everything went smoothly, my watch is 1year old now, no problem encountered.

Prior to transacting to jomashop i did some reading first here, and my conclusion is that to avoid getting a restocked watch, don't rely on the website posted, talk to them directly and inquire the item.

Sent via post office using snail mail.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

DummySmacks said:


> I spoke to them a few minutes ago. Apparently they updated the status of the order on 12/14 saying the watch will be in stock in another 3-5 weeks. I was never notified of this. The rep suggested to switch the watch for the version with the brown fabric strap as I ordered the watch with a black tropic strap. She checked to make sure they had the watch in stock which of course they didn't and that watch too is on backorder for another 3-5 weeks. The kicker is that she told me they've sold a bunch of those (brown fabric strap) over the last month. My head nearly exploded. I canceled my order and told them how terrible that was not to notify me of the other watch when I've inquired multiple times about my order. NEVER AGAIN.


So I ended up purchasing the watch (with black tropic strap) this past Friday from Prestige Time. I got a call from Mike a few minutes ago telling me that the model is not in stock but they have the model wth the fabric strap. I told them that's fine I'll purchase that one. That's the difference in customer service. They're closed today but Mike was in processing orders and decided to give me a call and notify me as to what was going on and offered a solution to the problem. Had Jomashop done the same thing they would have had my business. Watch will ship out tomorrow. Problem solved.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I purchased a Seiko SKXA35 from Jomashop via Jet.com. The watch arrived to me in 2 days. It was a SKXA35 with a Nov 2015 production date(which is the latest production batch) it came with everything. I am satisfied with my purchase.

I just place an order for 2 Seiko SRP713 watches and a Seiko 5 with Jomashop today, so I should see them at some point. The East Coast just got rocked with 2-4 feet of snow(including NY where Joma is located) and most roads are shut down so orders maybe delayed for a few days due to this.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

After 9+ years of starting this thread I finally order a watch from Jomashop. My first Eco Drive.


----------



## Slim53185 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nine years is a long time. Hope your transaction was smooth. Personally mine went fine and everything was perfect.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeTrain (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like some really good deals


----------



## kgbzz1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello,

I'm a new member, but I've been lurking and using the site to get information when needed. Really appreciate the amount of valuable information.

I'm considering an Omega from Jomashop and reading this thread has been helpful. Funnily enough, though, now that it is time to pull the trigger I still have reservations about using them. I've used them before for much less expensive watches and have not really had any issues to speak of.

Anyway, on to a question, or two:

Should there be any additional concerns if a watch is on "flash sale"? Does that imply a "clearance" and potentially a substandard product?

Best,

Kenny


----------



## blackplague (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi all.. I am a new member as well and just signed up to have my say about Jomashop.

I am quite honestly surprised to see some of the negative experiences that some of you have had (yes over the last 9 years). I have purchased 6 watches from them so far. Albeit, none of them as expensive as some of your watches. I buy mostly Fossils, Invictas and Marc Jacobs. I am from Singapore. I usually have them shipped locally within US to our courier who then ships to Singapore.

Luckily enough, I never had any issues at all. My shipment takes about 4-5 days to reach the local courier service and then from there another 4-5 days to be shipped to Singapore. So its pretty fast I guess. There was one watch which was listed as ships in 1 week and it had not shipped after 5 days. I did a live chat with them and asked them about its status and was told that it will be shipped later that day as it was to be restocked that day. And true enough it was sent that evening. I usually skip the watches which have "ships in 2-3 weeks" as this is too vague for me and its as good as out-of-stock at that moment.

In any case, think about this, if they have been alive for almost a decade now, I think they must be having more customers who had a good experience rather than bad 

By the way, I am obviously not affiliated to Jomashop in any way. Heck, I am not affiliated with any shop.. I just love watches


----------



## EricE (Jul 27, 2013)

I just had a disturbing thing happen... I was checking out an old order and looking at a couple watches on Jomashop.com.... I got off their page and was doing something else when in comes and email from them and the subject was "Were you just checking us out?"

Holy big brother....


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

EricE said:


> I just had a disturbing thing happen... I was checking out an old order and looking at a couple watches on Jomashop.com.... I got off their page and was doing something else when in comes and email from them and the subject was "Were you just checking us out?"
> 
> Holy big brother....


This is a pretty common, or at least growing, eCommerce tactic. Many sites including Amazon, My Habit, etc have enabled the capability to soft track a user even if they aren't logged in and then "remind you" via email that thing you clicked on is just waiting to come home  Anything to keep themselves at the forefront of your...everything!

PS - I used to work for a bit eComm shop and we did this too. And received many many complaints about it, but the number of sales it drove readily outweighed them.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

IronHide said:


> PS - I used to work for a bit eComm shop and we did this too. And received many many complaints about it, but the number of sales it drove readily outweighed them.


Not surprising. Moronic sheeple outnumber intelligent human-beings by at least 100 to 1.


----------



## klynnf86 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm hoping someone here can help me. I bought a Tissot recently from Jomashop as a surprise for my husband. It just arrived tonight, but I'm a little concerned about the packaging. The Tissot box was inside a slightly larger shipping box with no passing around it whatsoever. And, the watch wasn't even sitting around the pillow thing that comes inside of the Tissot box (the pillow was there, but the watch was just sitting next to it, loose, like it maybe came off the pillow). There was also this little black bag the *looks* like it should have been encasing the pillow and watch, but it too was just sitting inside the box next to the watch. So there's the watch just loose, with a bit of plastic on it, sure...but otherwise unrprotected. It's an automatic, and I'm just not sure how fragile the movement might be, and am worried a bit about its journey, considering. Thoughts?


----------



## coontz74 (Feb 24, 2015)

I just purchased my first watch from Jomashop Wednesday of last week. Was wanting it before the weekend as I had a small trip planned. 
Knowing this, I ponied up for the two day shipping to the tune of $18. Granted, not a huge expense but still a larger fee than using their free ship code. 

I was surprised to see the status on Thursday evening as processing. I only checked on it as I would have figured paying for 2nd day air I should have received the shipped email with a tracking number?

I immediately sent them an email wondering why the watch was showing processing after a full 24 hours after my order. Reminded them I had paid for 2nd day air delivery for an upcoming trip. 
No response from them at all. Received the shipped email the next day (Friday) with delivery for Monday. 

I am not going to press the issue but to say I'm a little disappointed with their delivery methods would be an understatement. 
When ordering an in stock watch and paying for 2nd day air, I would assume the watch would have left out on Thursday instead of Friday. Lesson learned on my part. Not sure how much of my business they will receive in the future?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

coontz74 said:


> I just purchased my first watch from Jomashop Wednesday of last week. Was wanting it before the weekend as I had a small trip planned.
> Knowing this, I ponied up for the two day shipping to the tune of $18. Granted, not a huge expense but still a larger fee than using their free ship code.
> 
> I was surprised to see the status on Thursday evening as processing. I only checked on it as I would have figured paying for 2nd day air I should have received the shipped email with a tracking number?
> ...


Just a little food for thought, you chose a shipping method not an expedited handling method. What does their website state with regard to the handling of an order? Do they promise to get orders shipped out in 5, 10, 24 hours or do they even specify? As an example I ordered a watch on Friday and I still haven't received a shipping notification (from a different vendor). Jomashop probably has a fair volume of orders per day that they most likely process in the order they were received.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

theague said:


> Just a little food for thought, you chose a shipping method not an expedited handling method. What does their website state with regard to the handling of an order? Do they promise to get orders shipped out in 5, 10, 24 hours or do they even specify? As an example I ordered a watch on Friday and I still haven't received a shipping notification (from a different vendor). Jomashop probably has a fair volume of orders per day that they most likely process in the order they were received.


Here's what it says:


> Order ProcessingOrders received prior to 1:30 PM Eastern Standard Time will be processed within the same business day provided that the goods are in stock and customer identification is verified. To ensure that orders placed online prior to 1:30 PM EST will ship the same day, please review our "Payment Methods" section below and double check product availability with Jomashop.com customer service. After hour, weekend, and holiday orders will be processed the next business day.
> After an order is placed, the customer will receive an order confirmation via email. If there are any discrepancies with your order please contact Jomashop.com as soon as possible to correct the issue. When the order ships, a shipment tracking number will be provided to the customer via email. To track your package, please refer to the Orders Center. Please note that a login will be required.
> For more order processing information, please review the Payment Options section.




So assuming the OP didn't order before 1:30 eastern time, it should have been processed on Thursday, though 2 day shipping may not have gotten it to you because it would have been Saturday.
Still, though, I'd try chatting with someone on their online chat system, or calling their phone number, to say that you ordered with 2 day shipping believing that they would follow their standard policies on their page, and you ordered with the intent to take the watch on your trip. They may give you something, like at least refund the shipping charge. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

klynnf86 said:


> I'm hoping someone here can help me. I bought a Tissot recently from Jomashop as a surprise for my husband. It just arrived tonight, but I'm a little concerned about the packaging. The Tissot box was inside a slightly larger shipping box with no passing around it whatsoever. And, the watch wasn't even sitting around the pillow thing that comes inside of the Tissot box (the pillow was there, but the watch was just sitting next to it, loose, like it maybe came off the pillow). There was also this little black bag the *looks* like it should have been encasing the pillow and watch, but it too was just sitting inside the box next to the watch. So there's the watch just loose, with a bit of plastic on it, sure...but otherwise unrprotected. It's an automatic, and I'm just not sure how fragile the movement might be, and am worried a bit about its journey, considering. Thoughts?


Hi Klynnf, welcome to WUS!
Automatic movements are much more hearty than most people think. A modern movement can take quite a bit of abuse, close to the recoil of a rifle or repeated shock of a jackhammer. It's unlikely that the watch was ruined just because it had come off the pillow and might have been jostled a bit. Is the case itself damaged? Do you see any scratches or dings or other signs of wear?

The easiest way to tell if the movement is OK is just to wind it up (turn the crown clockwise ~30 turns if it is not a screw down crown, unscrew the crown until it pops and then turn it clockwise if it is a screw down crown), then set the time compared to an atomic clock or time.gov, then let it run for a day and see how it's performing. If it's within 15 seconds fast or slow in a 24-hour period it's fine. If it's vastly off from that (1 minute or more) it's been damaged and needs to be sent back, at Joma's expense. If it's between 15 seconds and a minute, we may have to have more information, or you may need to try to monitor it for a week or so to see if it "settles down."

Best of luck, and keep us apprised!


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

I just ordered my Certina DS Action quartz from Jomas. Certina has zero distribution in the US save for an MSRP boutique in Vegas. The price was great. I looked a month ago, and the site said that the watch was was out of stock and expected in 2-3 weeks. I checked last week and the site indicated that the watch was back in stock. I pulled the trigger on Tuesday July 12th, and received it in my office on Friday, July 15th. Everything looked good. The only nit was that one of the hinges on the box was tweaked so it doesn't close perfectly. So far, happy.


----------



## Kewrock (Jul 9, 2009)

ffeelliixx said:


> Any business owner will tell you ratings can be bought at the BBB.
> 
> But jomashop is legit.
> 
> sent from my Note 3


FWIW, Businesses JOIN the BBB by paying a yearly membership. My business was for years in NY.
It is nearly impossible to get a bad score if you are current on your dues. Most businesses that have a poor score are not members, aren't informed that they have complaints lodged against them and have no opportunity to settle the disputes. If you ARE a member, you are notified of the complaint and advised on how to handle it. And the BBB will always give you (the paying member) the benefit of the doubt. It's not really what it seems.
A better, more accurate organization would be Consumer Affairs.

And I just dug this thread up again.


----------



## Kewrock (Jul 9, 2009)

nderwater said:


> How is this thread not locked? Seriously - Chuck21 has 7 posts, and all of them are combative posts in defence of Jomashop. Sense a pattern?


I never understood the concept of locking old threads. These threads are like public records, people reference them for years. Why shouldn't they be updated and evolved? People are still reading them. This thread should be locked and another just like it started? Now I have to search two threads to get a full picture. FOR EXAMPLE: JomaShop may have changed hands after this thread was locked and become the best customer service store in existence. Somebody reading this thread might not find the newer thread, and draw an obsolete conclusion. Yes, I know that's a stretch. But you get my point. 
Well anyway. I'm not sorry I dug up an old thread, but I am sorry to hijack it. That IS one reason to lock a thread, or just delete the single post.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I got my 2nd watch from Joma a few days ago-my wife's anniversary gift. All is well except the box was a little smashed in one corner. Don't think it happened during shipping as the big brown box was not damaged. Oh well, no big deal as long as the watch is fine. And my 1st Joma purchase-Eco Drive diver's-everything was perfect with that one.


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

Bought 2 from jomashop, no probs at all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## godzillinois (Jul 11, 2014)

Just chiming in to share my recent Jomashop purchase, ordered a G-Shock Mudmaster GG 1000 from them for an amazing price and got it shipped to me way faster than expected, packaging intact and all. The only thing was that the watch I ordered had the black color strap pictured, but the model number for the green strap. I wanted the green and that is what came, so it all worked out but I would pay attention to model numbers when ordering. 

I actually inquired about the discrepancy, but did not hear back from them until the day after I received the watch (to be fair they were "on vacation" for two days.) As I plan to keep the watch I see this as the extent of my interactions with Jomashop for this particular order, I would consider my overall experience for this transaction satisfactory.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Have bought 3 watches from Jomashop. All were new, shipped quickly and had no problems with them as a seller. Would buy from them again. Looking for a Casio MDV106, had one and let it go.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Experiences with Jomashop?*

I just purchased a Movado Museum dial from them and I was wondering how they are with everything. I'm new to using them. The price was right though at $199.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Experiences with Jomashop?*

Do a search. There are a billion threads on this topic.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Experiences with Jomashop?*



funkeruski said:


> Do a search. There are a billion threads on this topic.


billion and one...


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Experiences with Jomashop?*

Ah... my bad guys.... dumb question lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Experiences with Jomashop?*



stratct said:


> Ah... my bad guys.... dumb question lol.


There are no dumb questions.
But this topic will bring out a lot of dumb answers.
:-d


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Experiences with Jomashop?*



stratct said:


> Ah... my bad guys.... dumb question lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Best Analogy. Jomashop = Walmart = Best Price with no manufacturer warranty. Customer Service is a foreign language.

AD = Wegman's nice shopping experience, and excellent customer service. I think there are Wegmans in CT ? or close by.


----------



## silverwind2712 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Experiences with Jomashop?*

I wanted to get one too for the simplistic, clean, minimalist dial but I was afraid I'd look/seem stupid if i couldn't tell the time accurately.

Especially the hours hands?

I guess you could make a intelligent guess but why should I guess with a watch? It's like those date windows with space for 3 rows of dates and although you instinctively know it's the middle one, it still makes you 'think' for a second.

Toooooo tedious

Still, nice watch!


----------



## East (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: Experiences with Jomashop?*

I have had three good experiences with joma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Experiences with Jomashop?*



> I guess you could make a intelligent guess but why should I guess with a watch?


You'd have to have pretty poor vision to need to guess -- there are only two markers between each "main" direction on a watch dial.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Experiences with Jomashop?*

Nice choice. As overrated as the brand Movado is with the masses, the Museum dial is arguably just as underrated with WIS. It is a legit design classic in my book...


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Experiences with Jomashop?*



> Nice choice. As overrated as the brand Movado is with the masses, the Museum dial is arguably just as underrated with WIS. It is a legit design classic in my book...


My feeling, too. I'd happily recommend one of these to someone looking for a dressy watch in this price range. If anything, I think they could go _more _minimal and shrink the circle at 12 a bit.


----------



## VextoR (Jan 3, 2011)

Bought this Breitling from Jomashop, found this stain on the dial after a couple of days.
Now wondering, if some watch repair service can clean it(


----------



## bfslm (Nov 9, 2017)

Dear all, reading through this thread while waiting for my watch from JoMashop, a Swiss Military Rallye GMT. A bit of mixing feeling but received the watch today, take 10 day shpiping from New York to Kuala Lumpur Malaysia. Watch in great condition and as expected. Over all a positive experience with Jomashop.


----------



## RITZY_tm (Sep 19, 2016)

I never heard anything unsatisfactory about them though I never used them.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've bought three. No problems and great prices.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

13 watches from Jomashop, nothing but love. Do people think Joma is a rip off because they discount some watches 30%-50% on MSRP? Funny, because in those cases, it seems like the AD is doing the ripping off.

_EDIT: I don't mean to deride ADs. If Joma isn't offering more than 5% to 15% discount, it's probably a sign that you should go to the AD (or go pre-owned). New Rolex? Buy from the AD and get that manufacturer's warranty. Common sense makes sense. If I'm saving 40% to 50% especially on a watch with a common ETA, Seiko or Chinese movement, it makes perfectly reasonable financial sense to assume some of your savings might be spent on a repair not covered by a retailer warranty, or one that occurs after a warranty expires.

PS: I've done 3 returns to Jomashop b/c the watch was too big in the L2L, and once because I stupidly didn't notice the watch didn't have a second hand (it was a gift for my wife). In all three cases, Joma processed my return without any drama and refunded my money, with no restocking fee, and my only expense was USPS first class/insured postage. It wasn't at light speed but that's understandable. And they emailed me at every phase in the process to let me know what was going on. Anyway, I've seen this question posed about Joma on this forum many times, and I think what's lost in the accusations and leading questions (are they fakes, do they actually repair your watch, are the watches stolen?) is how many WIS have been able to buy really great timepieces they wouldn't otherwise be able to afford (like me!).

And with this over-heated pre-owned market, we should start a thread - "How many times did you see a pre-owned watch on the Forum or eBay, only to find it at the same price or cheaper at Jomashop?" For me, that's been twice in just the last year! And those are the ones I purchased. It's almost routine now to find pre-owned watches priced higher than (or competitive, +/- 10%) than Joma is asking for brand new. I would never buy a pre-owned without checking Joma first.

Jomashop rocks!_


----------



## k.lange (Dec 14, 2012)

Jomashop is great. Quick and easy transaction. A great place to buy a watch especially if the MSRP is a lot higher than what the market determines. I was lucky to be in that situation and get a great watch for 70% off. Nothing like saving $5,000!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redlinez (Feb 17, 2013)

What about authenticwatches.com ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Redlinez said:


> What about authenticwatches.com ?


Done a search ? Almost 100 posts to ceck.


----------



## Redlinez (Feb 17, 2013)

Why,yes, I did. I guess I shouldn't have typed authentic watches. Thanks so much. Every question on this forum has already been asked if you think about it. Looks like most like Joma and they're cheaper. Guess you have to decide if the factory warranty matters.


----------



## yongkun (Apr 23, 2013)

Just snag a few Oakleys off Jomashop; they were going at half prices and definitely the cheapest I have seen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Aug 20, 2017)

Four flawless purchases from Jomashop. Two Seikos, one Hamilton, and one Omega.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I've had nothing but good experiences with Joma.


----------



## ironcross27 (May 7, 2008)

Have bought some watches from Jomashop. I think a good rule of thumb is: if the cost of buying the watch from Jomashop and servicing it is less than what the watch would cost from an AD, buy it from Jomashop.


----------



## Negotiator (Dec 30, 2017)

*Jomashop*

How do you know that the Omega or something like a Hamilton is authentic? Do they come with paperwork? Can you get a certificate?


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

*Re: Jomashop*

They are 100% authentic don't worry. Paper work also doesn't even matter, it's faked all the time.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop*

My Glycine came with everything except the AD stamped international warranty card (since Jomashop is not an AD).


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Jomashop*

Joma are a reliable seller. Can you imagine the damage it would do to their reputation if ever it was put about they sold watches that weren't the real thing? I would imagine (though I can't be sure) that they have filters in place to make sure the stock they buy in is genuine.


----------



## emitrepeek (Jan 3, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop*

I have dealt with Jomashop once, and I can say the customer service is awful and if the watch it not in stock, don't bother. There is no issue with authenticity (I have never read of a single fake watch sourced from them), however the customer experience is so bad I would almost rather pay retail.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Jomashop*



Negotiator said:


> How do you know that the Omega or something like a Hamilton is authentic? Do they come with paperwork? Can you get a certificate?


Flicking through the 1000 Jomashop threads already available on WatchUSeek you should know.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Jomashop*

Never had a problem with JS. I just wish that they'd secure the watches in their boxes a little better before shipping.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop*



Negotiator said:


> How do you know that the Omega or something like a Hamilton is authentic? Do they come with paperwork? Can you get a certificate?


If you want all of the i's dotted at t's crossed, that's what an AD is for. You're buying GM, so you don't get a warranty, and you don't get all of the paper work. What you will not get is some sort of Chinese fake, Joma sells Omega co-axial watches for example, and all you'd have to do is take one of those to any watchmaker and they could find out pretty quickly if there's really a co-axial escapement in there or not. If it turned out to be a fake, Joma's would be done. With something like a Planet Ocean, it would be even easier. Just turn it over.


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Jomashop*

Joma doesn't sell fakes period.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Jomashop*

I've been curious that with the massive amount of watches Joma sells annually, which includes an 2-year in-house warranty, who does their warranty repairs?

I mean, thousands must come back for this reason or that reason. Do they just ship out a new one in many cases?


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Jomashop*

Jomashop is 110% authentic and legitimate, and this is coming from a loyal customer who has both bought and sold pieces multiple times. Being a grey-market dealer, however, you will not receive the original factory warranty on the watches you purchase from them in exchange for the considerable markdowns on their offerings. They instead offer their own 2-year warranty service which is honestly pretty useless unless you receive a defective watch from the get-go. Their customer service team is extremely responsive and helpful, which is a huge plus and probably the overarching factor behind my repetitive business with them.

Long story short, have no fear purchasing from them.


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Chris Stark said:


> I've been curious that with the massive amount of watches Joma sells annually, which includes an 2-year in-house warranty, who does their warranty repairs?
> 
> I mean, thousands must come back for this reason or that reason. Do they just ship out a new one in many cases?


I've heard they outsource it to who knows where... And I've read some stories from folks who used the service that the work they do isn't the best.

Full disclosure... I have no direct experience with their warranty service, just what I've read on forums posted by others. I have purchased from them a handful of times with no major issues.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop*



Chris Stark said:


> I've been curious that with the massive amount of watches Joma sells annually, which includes an 2-year in-house warranty, who does their warranty repairs?
> 
> I mean, thousands must come back for this reason or that reason. Do they just ship out a new one in many cases?


The "in-house warranty" is really not worth the paper it's printed on. I would just treat any watch purchased there as having no warranty. You get 30 days to figure out whether the watch has an immediate problem and you want a refund. After that, send it to a trusted watchmaker or the brand's service center for service or repairs. Sending it back to Joma to use their warranty is a very bad idea.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Jomashop*



Davekaye90 said:


> The "in-house warranty" is really not worth the paper it's printed on. I would just treat any watch purchased there as having no warranty. You get 30 days to figure out whether the watch has an immediate problem and you want a refund. After that, send it to a trusted watchmaker or the brand's service center for service or repairs. Sending it back to Joma to use their warranty is a very bad idea.


Agreed. I look at Joma as getting a good discount for taking a risk on the warranty. I've never had to send a Joma watch back for warranty, but I wouldn't necessarily trust their warranty service based on what I've heard - may just be rumor and conjecture as I don't have first hand experience, but I personally wouldn't use the warranty, depending on the watch (like I wouldn't send an Omega co-axial in, but a $100 watch, sure, why not).


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Jomashop*

They sold me a real Cartier.

If you're unsure, gray market is not for you. Pay the premium and get it from an authorized dealer. Personally, I wouldn't buy anything especially difficult to service, like an Omega Co-axial, from them, as I wouldn't trust them to do any warranty work properly.


----------



## Jonas_85 (Dec 16, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop*

Never had a problem with them. Everything has always been 100% authentic. They've answered any question I have had very quickly.


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: Jomashop*

I bought a Kontiki from them and when I received it, the crown came right out of the watch. I sent it back and they sent me a new one with no troubles whatsoever.


----------



## the_suit_salute (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop*

I've never had any problems with watches from jomashop. They've all been authentic and brand new (I am curious if their stock sits longer than ADs - though idk why it would be any different), and I have purchased a few watches from them.


----------



## escobar144 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop*

jomashop is pretty legit, no need to worry about authenticity.


----------



## Negotiator (Dec 30, 2017)

I feel comfortable with Jomashop now. In fact i bought a Hamilton a intramatic with bracelet from them which arrives today! Thanks!


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Jomashop*

Bought my black bay from them, saved almost $1000 over the AD (including taxes) and never looked back. I can buy my own Champaign.....

Fortionatly I haven't had any issues with mine. But even if I were to factor in a service through the AD, I would still be ahead. Don't sweat it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Jomashop*

Joma is legitimate and they'll ship with everything you'd normally get except the factory warranty card. Joma is a grey market dealer which means their watches are not covered by manufacturers warranties. To counter this they come with their own third party warranty which (IMO) is worthless. My rule of thumb is if the price of the grey market watch plus a factory service is lower than what the AD is willing to go then I would feel comfortable buying from them. If it's the same or the savings is not as much I'd just buy from an AD and get the factory warranty.


----------



## pelicanactor (Dec 28, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop*

Jomashop doesn't sell fake watches but they are not an authorized dealer (AD) so you won't get any of the warranties you normally get when you buy your watch at full retail price from an AD.


----------



## pelicanactor (Dec 28, 2017)

Jomashop doesn't sell fake watches but they are not an authorized dealer (AD) so you won't get any of the warranties you normally get when you buy your watch at full retail price from an AD.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Over 100, and all without a problem.

Go for it!

Kurt


----------



## TunaSbdb009 (Feb 29, 2016)

Not AD they have their own warranty. Some have had good experiences and some have not. I would trust the long time, high volume sellers on the various watch forums over jomashop. You’ll also get a better price.


----------



## ericxd (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a watch from Jomashop, are they good, is their warranty offered in-house? How do they compare with AuthenticWatches?

Should I bother buying a watch that is not in stock and ships within 3-5 weeks or wait until they are in stock? I'm looking at the Breitling Navitimer World or the Superocean 46. TIA


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

It should be mentioned, joining the BBB costs a lot of money, as a small business owner, I don't want to spend $450 just to apply, and there are more costs afterward.


----------



## FTJoe (Feb 9, 2018)

I was looking to get a nice Rado women's watch from them but they can't tell me how long the band will be. Anyone know if I get a watch if I can have links inserted by an AD even if it is gray market? She wears them like a bracelet, loose, Model R30183712. Has a ceramic PVD band.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

FTJoe said:


> I was looking to get a nice Rado women's watch from them but they can't tell me how long the band will be. Anyone know if I get a watch if I can have links inserted by an AD even if it is gray market? She wears them like a bracelet, loose, Model R30183712. Has a ceramic PVD band.


Send an email to the company, I'm sure a customer service representative will reply in short order with the cost and availability.

www.rado.com/customer-service


----------



## JeffK114060 (Sep 4, 2017)

I bought a ceramic seamaster off eBay that was purchased thru joma shop... Watch was great they just don't send the ad warranty card which is a bummer and you get the in house joma shop I believe 3 yes warranty??? Correct me if I am wrong... Good customer service I had some questions and they were helpful...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

ericxd said:


> I'm looking to buy a watch from Jomashop, are they good, is their warranty offered in-house? How do they compare with AuthenticWatches?
> 
> Should I bother buying a watch that is not in stock and ships within 3-5 weeks or wait until they are in stock? I'm looking at the Breitling Navitimer World or the Superocean 46. TIA


You should definitely contact J-shop prior to buying anything that isn't listed "In stock." I've had nothing but A+ experiences with Jomashop, and they give accurate estimates of shipping when you ask, but on one occasion out of 11-12 transactions, a "Ships in 2-3 Weeks" turned into six weeks + the shipping time. Again, they communicated with me and offered a refund prior to shipping, but they also have some fine print about re-stocking fees on returns on items that they have to special order. So best to ask upfront ... Btw, I was more than happy to wait 6 weeks b/c it was a great deal.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

JeffK114060 said:


> I bought a ceramic seamaster off eBay that was purchased thru joma shop... Watch was great they just don't send the ad warranty card which is a bummer and you get the in house joma shop I believe 3 yes warranty??? Correct me if I am wrong... Good customer service I had some questions and they were helpful...
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


J-shop offers 4 year warranty on Omegas. Different warranty periods on different watches.
(Edit - actually you should check each individual model ... I bought an Omega from them a few years ago, and it was a 4 year term.)


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

> I'm looking to buy a watch from Jomashop, are they good, is their warranty offered in-house? How do they compare with AuthenticWatches?


You should read about the Jomashop warranty on their website. Read through this long exhausting thread for information. I've bought three watches with -0- problems.



> Should I bother buying a watch that is not in stock and ships within 3-5 weeks or wait until they are in stock? I'm looking at the Breitling Navitimer World or the Superocean 46. TIA


How patient are you and how good is the deal? Your choice.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Jomashop is a solid service, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Eldridge58 (Jan 15, 2018)

My good friend bought a citizen eco drive, had had it for years .


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

JeffK114060 said:


> I bought a ceramic seamaster off eBay that was purchased thru joma shop... Watch was great they just don't send the ad warranty card which is a bummer and you get the in house joma shop I believe 3 yes warranty??? Correct me if I am wrong... Good customer service I had some questions and they were helpful...
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk





Vioviv said:


> J-shop offers 4 year warranty on Omegas. Different warranty periods on different watches.
> (Edit - actually you should check each individual model ... I bought an Omega from them a few years ago, and it was a 4 year term.)


Nothing wrong w buying from Jomashop.... But... their inhouse warranty is worthless and should be avoided.
If you buy a watch on Jomashop - and have an issue later - use the savings to have it fixed by original brand service center or a trusted watchmaker. Don't send it back to Joma for warranty service.

I would no more let Joma work on warranty repair of a nice watch, then take a Tesla to your local jiffy lube for service


----------



## JeffK114060 (Sep 4, 2017)

EnderW said:


> Nothing wrong w buying from Jomashop.... But... their inhouse warranty is worthless and should be avoided.
> If you buy a watch on Jomashop - and have an issue later - use the savings to have it fixed by original brand service center or a trusted watchmaker. Don't send it back to Joma for warranty service.
> 
> I would no more let Joma work on warranty repair of a nice watch, then take a Tesla to your local jiffy lube for service


I agree! Nice way to put it

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

EnderW said:


> Nothing wrong w buying from Jomashop.... But... their inhouse warranty is worthless and should be avoided.
> If you buy a watch on Jomashop - and have an issue later - use the savings to have it fixed by original brand service center or a trusted watchmaker. Don't send it back to Joma for warranty service.
> 
> I would no more let Joma work on warranty repair of a nice watch, then take a Tesla to your local jiffy lube for service


Could you tell us your experience?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Igotscamed (Feb 23, 2018)

Here is my still ongoing story with Jomashop.com. 
On July 24th, 2017. I bought my very first Omega Seamster on Jomashop.com. I saved for a long time for this purchase. This still is the most expensive thing I have ever bought on the internet. I was very happy when I got the watch. It was authentic for sure. I wore it every day since then, treated it with my absolute care. But, shortly after three months. On Oct 28, 2017, my watch stopped at precisely 9:58:54 PM. It is dead. I contacted Jomashop short after and paid the shipping myself to send the watch back to them for repair. They told me it will take 4-8weeks. After a month, I haven't received any phone call or email regarding of my watch's states, so I called them, the customer service told me that my watch had a movement failure. I was very shocked since I would even allow my watch to touch any water or get anywhere near my computer. They then sort of blame me for misuse the watch. I was angry but more disappointed. Christmas goes by, then New Year goes by, by the time I am writing this which today is Feb 22, 2018, I am still waiting for my watch to be repaired. I have completely lost all my interest in the watch and just want to sell it back to Jomashop.com to recover some of my money. I bought this watch for $2704, and their price for taking it back is $1500. At this point, I am beyond angry and disappointment. I once even wanted to file a lawsuit against them, but who am I, just a poor guy who got scammed by this website. 
So please, if you are reading this, if you are considering to buy your favorite watch from Jomashop.com, STOP! They are an online shopping business, no a watch business. They want your money but not your passion for the watches.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Igotscamed said:


> Here is my still ongoing story with Jomashop.com.
> On July 24th, 2017. I bought my very first Omega Seamster on Jomashop.com. I saved for a long time for this purchase. This still is the most expensive thing I have ever bought on the internet. I was very happy when I got the watch. It was authentic for sure. I wore it every day since then, treated it with my absolute care. But, shortly after three months. On Oct 28, 2017, my watch stopped at precisely 9:58:54 PM. It is dead. I contacted Jomashop short after and paid the shipping myself to send the watch back to them for repair. They told me it will take 4-8weeks. After a month, I haven't received any phone call or email regarding of my watch's states, so I called them, the customer service told me that my watch had a movement failure. I was very shocked since I would even allow my watch to touch any water or get anywhere near my computer. They then sort of blame me for misuse the watch. I was angry but more disappointed. Christmas goes by, then New Year goes by, by the time I am writing this which today is Feb 22, 2018, I am still waiting for my watch to be repaired. I have completely lost all my interest in the watch and just want to sell it back to Jomashop.com to recover some of my money. I bought this watch for $2704, and their price for taking it back is $1500. At this point, I am beyond angry and disappointment. I once even wanted to file a lawsuit against them, but who am I, just a poor guy who got scammed by this website.
> So please, if you are reading this, if you are considering to buy your favorite watch from Jomashop.com, STOP! They are an online shopping business, no a watch business. They want your money but not your passion for the watches.


Oh boy, more Jomashop horror stories.....

Don't give up on that lawsuit though, filing small court claims (<5,000) cost like $50 , plus you have all the facts on your side, a store not honoring or unable to do their promised "warranty", I think every judge should rule in you favor.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

Igotscamed said:


> Here is my still ongoing story with Jomashop.com.
> On July 24th, 2017. I bought my very first Omega Seamster on Jomashop.com. I saved for a long time for this purchase. This still is the most expensive thing I have ever bought on the internet. I was very happy when I got the watch. It was authentic for sure. I wore it every day since then, treated it with my absolute care. But, shortly after three months. On Oct 28, 2017, my watch stopped at precisely 9:58:54 PM. It is dead. I contacted Jomashop short after and paid the shipping myself to send the watch back to them for repair. They told me it will take 4-8weeks. After a month, I haven't received any phone call or email regarding of my watch's states, so I called them, the customer service told me that my watch had a movement failure. I was very shocked since I would even allow my watch to touch any water or get anywhere near my computer. They then sort of blame me for misuse the watch. I was angry but more disappointed. Christmas goes by, then New Year goes by, by the time I am writing this which today is Feb 22, 2018, I am still waiting for my watch to be repaired. I have completely lost all my interest in the watch and just want to sell it back to Jomashop.com to recover some of my money. I bought this watch for $2704, and their price for taking it back is $1500. At this point, I am beyond angry and disappointment. I once even wanted to file a lawsuit against them, but who am I, just a poor guy who got scammed by this website.
> So please, if you are reading this, if you are considering to buy your favorite watch from Jomashop.com, STOP! They are an online shopping business, no a watch business. They want your money but not your passion for the watches.


Check with your credit card company to see what the time limitation is for chargebacks. If you're still within the time limit, I would chargeback Jomashop's a$$.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I'd spend up to maybe $800 at Jomashop, and I have. After that I don't like the risk. Certainly better than Creation Watches though, those guys are flat out impossible.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Igotscamed said:


> Here is my still ongoing story with Jomashop.com.
> On July 24th, 2017. I bought my very first Omega Seamster on Jomashop.com. I saved for a long time for this purchase. This still is the most expensive thing I have ever bought on the internet. I was very happy when I got the watch. It was authentic for sure. I wore it every day since then, treated it with my absolute care. But, shortly after three months. On Oct 28, 2017, my watch stopped at precisely 9:58:54 PM. It is dead. I contacted Jomashop short after and paid the shipping myself to send the watch back to them for repair. They told me it will take 4-8weeks. After a month, I haven't received any phone call or email regarding of my watch's states, so I called them, the customer service told me that my watch had a movement failure. I was very shocked since I would even allow my watch to touch any water or get anywhere near my computer. They then sort of blame me for misuse the watch. I was angry but more disappointed. Christmas goes by, then New Year goes by, by the time I am writing this which today is Feb 22, 2018, I am still waiting for my watch to be repaired. I have completely lost all my interest in the watch and just want to sell it back to Jomashop.com to recover some of my money. I bought this watch for $2704, and their price for taking it back is $1500. At this point, I am beyond angry and disappointment. I once even wanted to file a lawsuit against them, but who am I, just a poor guy who got scammed by this website.
> So please, if you are reading this, if you are considering to buy your favorite watch from Jomashop.com, STOP! They are an online shopping business, no a watch business. They want your money but not your passion for the watches.


Sorry about your experience.
I think legal action is bound to be meaningless. (next to impossible to prove what caused movt failure - defect or misuse)
Working w credit card company may make sense, especially as it's < 1 year. Still, depends on the card

Your best course of action - demand to have the watch sent back to you. Once you get it - go to local watchmaker and have him fix it. Pay for it. Wear it. Put the mess out of mind

All that said.
- multi-month service times are an industry norm
-* and for 1,000,000th time (and Im sorry if it sounds harsh, but needs to be understood by people before they buy GM) - GM warranties are worthless. You save $ w GM. Those savings should be used to repair the watch w a competent watchmaker or w OEM service center *(on the off chance that watch has a problem)

*People. Do not rely on Joma or any other GM "warranty". They are meaningless. If you save $1K buying in GM, and your watch has a problem - take it to brand service center and pay $750 or whatever to have it fixed right. GM dealers are retailers. They outsource repairs via 3rd party service network and nobody knows who'll work on your watch.
*
*That does not mean you should not by GM. It means if you buy GM - know what to expect AND don't count on any GM warranty

*PS. before I get flamed and people say that Joma should stand by the warranty - there is a difference between how things should be and how they are. Denying it is as practical as howling at the moon. Just because you "should be safe" eating gas station sushi - don't complain after spending next day on the crapper.


----------



## Ddj235 (Feb 4, 2018)

I bought my Hamilton from them with no issues. One thing though...make sure it’s in stock. A buddy of mine bought a watch and 4 weeks later it still hadn’t arrived. They said it was backordered so he got his money back and bought elsewhere. My watch was delivered within 5 biz days I think.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

I've ordered 5 watches from them in the past 6 months. All were in stock at the time of ordering. All of them arrived to my Massachusetts address within 3-4 business days. I only had to return one of them because it didn't look great on my wrist. I paid the 8% restock fee (no problem for me) and everything was fine. The thing about Joamashop, however is that you will not get any advice or help from the people on the phone. They will do what you ask pretty efficiently. But if you are looking for direction, it's not the place for you. It's the place to go to get a new watch at (most likely) the best price anywhere. If you want to make a warm connection with a human, look elsewhere. 

I recommend the place very highly!


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

I purchased ~$3000watch from Joma, which arrived with a cosmetic defect on the dial. Isent them the pics they requested, and the phone rep acknowledged theissue. Then things went south. When I requested a return shippinglabel, I was passed to two other individuals (multiple hold times)who claimed they could not see the defect, and that I would have tobuy the shipping label, and then be reimbursed the $44 after theyverified the defect in person. The following week, I received anotice of refund. Not only had they subtracted the original shippingfrom the refund, but they also failed to reimburse the returnshipping as discussed earlier. I call Joma customer service, andafter being put on hold multiple times (again), I was told they couldrefund $21 for the original shipping, but I was SOL on the $44 Ispent getting the watch back to them. A manager was not available todiscuss the issue. After checking, I see Joma doesn't have a retailstore, and they avoid Google reviews. They also have no Facebookreviews. The reviews they do have are from suspect sites that hidenegative reviews under hard to notice links (30 pages of 1 starreviews on “Trustpilot”). Even their Amazon reviews are pepperedwith one star ratings. Lesson learned.


----------



## Curioustolearn (Apr 1, 2018)

*Re: Has anyone bought a watch from [email protected]*

Hi
@peenoise
A bit of a relevant question for you sir
am in Abu Dhabi presently too and thinking of placing an order with jomashop for a B&M Clifton 10213..
am not really sure how good an idea is this.
will I get an authentic watch or a really good fake.
what if it is damaged or bearing a scratch or two.
what will I do if it has a problem,how do I coordinate with jomashop..
etc.
would appreciate a response
thanks


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Has anyone bought a watch from [email protected]*



Curioustolearn said:


> Hi
> @peenoise
> A bit of a relevant question for you sir
> am in Abu Dhabi presently too and thinking of placing an order with jomashop for a B&M Clifton 10213..
> ...


No.

First...You'll get a real watch (JS does not sell fakes)
And most likely it will be just fine.

Second...But on some small chance that there is a problem - being intl customer, your return ability may not be same as for US buyers. Also return shipping costs, etc can quickly accumulate. I would advise against international purchases from GM dealer like Jomashop, as your best security with any GM purchase is returns and intl buys may not have same return policy.


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

I bought a glycine sub in January and had no problems....but $500 is my limit with them.


----------



## RedsoxDon1 (Mar 30, 2018)

I have purchased B&M and an Oris with them a few years ago and no problems so far. That said I wouldn’t purchase anything over a grand from them. They claim to have a store in Brooklyn so maybe I’ll stop by one day. On the other hand my wife purchased a Tag from Authentic and the watch just stopped working a year later. I took it to an authorized Tag dealer and repair shop in NYC who spent 4 months trying to fix it but couldn’t. Eventually sent it to Tag to get fixed. 3 months later and about $450 lighter the watch cane back and is working fine. Got a 1 year warranty from Tag too. Even with the repair saved about $500 including AD discounts.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

phm14 said:


> I purchased ~$3000watch from Joma, which arrived with a cosmetic defect on the dial. Isent them the pics they requested, and the phone rep acknowledged theissue. Then things went south. When I requested a return shippinglabel, I was passed to two other individuals (multiple hold times)who claimed they could not see the defect, and that I would have tobuy the shipping label, and then be reimbursed the $44 after theyverified the defect in person. The following week, I received anotice of refund. Not only had they subtracted the original shippingfrom the refund, but they also failed to reimburse the returnshipping as discussed earlier. I call Joma customer service, andafter being put on hold multiple times (again), I was told they couldrefund $21 for the original shipping, but I was SOL on the $44 Ispent getting the watch back to them. A manager was not available todiscuss the issue. After checking, I see Joma doesn't have a retailstore, and they avoid Google reviews. They also have no Facebookreviews. The reviews they do have are from suspect sites that hidenegative reviews under hard to notice links (30 pages of 1 starreviews on "Trustpilot"). Even their Amazon reviews are pepperedwith one star ratings. *Lesson learned*.


_Apologies for addressing a month-old thread, but someone else bumped it earlier today, and this kind of needs airing out, imo._

Apparently you learned the wrong lesson. The correct lesson is to read a website's return policy prior to purchasing, ESPECIALLY on a high dollar item, and be ok with it in your mind. Everything Joma did is exactly in line with the return policy stated on their website. You should have read it before purchasing. If you didn't, that's on you. If you did, and you are still complaining, there's nothing anyone can do to make you happy. You were asking them to go above and beyond their return policy. When they didn't, you came on here and slagged them. Not cool.

It's understandable that you are frustrated that you paid shipping both ways on a watch that was apparently imperfect and you had to return. Anyone would be bummed about that, and we're all with you. But dissing a vendor because they didn't make an exception for you, and then throwing more shade at them regarding retail store, google reviews, etc, is out of line. The truth is you don't like that you got caught on the short end of a clearly stated return policy.

Gray market are not ADs. How many times does this need to be repeated? ADs provide a much higher level of service. Jeez, I'm a new member here, and it's one of the first things I learned.

I have purchased 10 watches from Jomashop. None had problems, but I returned two of them because I didn't like them as much once I saw them in person. I knew I had to ship them back on my own dime, and that the refund would also include a debit for the initial shipping of the watch to me. I had no right to expect anything more from them, and they refunded me exactly what their policy said they would, and they did it quickly. I shipped the watches to them on a Monday, and I had my Paypal refund that same Friday. That's amazing return service from anyone, in my book.


----------



## peenoise (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Has anyone bought a watch from [email protected]*



Curioustolearn said:


> Hi
> @peenoise
> A bit of a relevant question for you sir
> am in Abu Dhabi presently too and thinking of placing an order with jomashop for a B&M Clifton 10213..
> ...


Their watch are genuine, the most common complain is if the watch malfunctioned, specifically your are in Abu Dhabi, you need to send the watch to US. Big headache.


----------



## LukasFischer (Apr 2, 2018)

I purchased my Hamilton from here. 
Everything works fine.
Sometime they have great deals.


----------



## Leivberg (Apr 3, 2018)

I have found a few of my watches there, they have great deals especial for the higher end watches. Just like all large online retailers customer service can be here or there but if you really do have a problem they will not fail you. I am happy with my purchases. Last was a hand wound Omega speedmaster. 

Strongly recommend if your building up your collection.


----------



## WatchOutNow (Dec 13, 2015)

I do not have any experience with Joma but I’ve browsed their website for around 10+ years. I find all the comments interesting in this thread. I’m looking to get a Breitling Colt auto and Joma has a great price. I read other member stating that they have had good experiences getting Their local AD to offer a similar discount. I’ve visited 1 AD in my area and after negotiating they were still about 1k higher in price. Anyone know of a good AD in the Houston TX area?


----------



## jdibs28 (Jun 8, 2016)

I have taken advantage of some of their sales on watches and I couldn't have been happier with the whole experience.


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

I've bought a couple omegas and a panerai from joma. Watches were brand new, as described and the customer service was just fine. I never had an issue with any of the watches but if I would have I wouldn't send them back to joma for service. I'd send them to the manufacturer. I saved enough to cover several factory services. I only buy watches from grey market sites if they are "in stock" and at least 38% off retail though. I've heard that if the watch isn't in stock the waiting game can last for a long time and your funds will be tied up. I recommend them if you wanna save $. If its gonna be your only watch, and you are nervous or apprehensive then maybe go to an AD. If you're gonna buy 20 watches then grey or used will save you thousands.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

I purchased a Tissot Ballade recently from Joma. Great price. The watch was delivered as promised and it's the real deal. BTW, it's gained 1 second in the last 3 days. Pretty good for a modified ETA movement.


----------



## Teckyisagudboy (May 3, 2018)

Really..? Diamonds.net - Rolex Sues Melrose Jewelers for Counterfeiting, Trademark Infringement


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Given that 90% of the posts here start with, 'My experience with Jomashop was excellent," maybe this thread should be renamed "Jomashop is Awesome!"


----------



## ecastrol (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi, I've decided to buy my first "quality" watch and, going by AD prices, my option is to buy the Longines Conquest Automatic (43mm). The thing is that yesterday I went to a local AD and saw the TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Day-Date and abosolutely loved it, but it costs almost double that the Longines. 

The point here is that I'm from Chile and watches here are little bit more expensive, but I'm going to New York in September for 6 days. Given this, if I buy my watch from Jomashop, almost for the same price of the Longines I can get the Carrera, but I'm a little hesitant given the bad experiences shared in this forum. 

Would you guys buy a rather expensive watch from Joma (Carrera is $2000)? And also, is Joma's shipping method reliable? I ask this because I want the watch to be delivered at my hotel in NYC (I don't trust buying from Chile), but I have I very limited time to receive it (6 days), and I've read here that sometimes they tend to break their shipping time estimates (even if the watch is in stock). 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ecastrol (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi, I've decided to buy my first "quality" watch and, going by AD prices, my option is to buy the Longines Conquest Automatic (43mm). The thing is that yesterday I went to a local AD and saw the TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Day-Date and abosolutely loved it, but it costs almost double that the Longines. 

The point here is that I'm from Chile and watches here are little bit more expensive, but I'm going to New York in September for 6 days. Given this, if I buy my watch from Jomashop, almost for the same price of the Longines I can get the Carrera, but I'm a little hesitant given the bad experiences shared in this forum. 

Would you guys buy a rather expensive watch from Joma (Carrera is $2000)? And also, is Joma's shipping method reliable? I ask this because I want the watch to be delivered at my hotel in NYC (I don't trust buying from Chile), but I have I very limited time to receive it (6 days), and I've read here that sometimes they tend to break their shipping time estimates (even if the watch is in stock). 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

I’ve bought several watches from them without a problem. I don’t recall any shipping delays or missed time estimates, but I think they have an expedited shipping option.


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the watch, but shipping can be an issue. I would suggest ordering and then cancelling the order if not shipped within the specified time. Every time I had a delay in shipping with Jomashop (long delays - sometimes weeks), as soon as I requested cancellation I received a message saying the order could not be cancelled as it had shipped - followed by a tracking number within the hour .



ecastrol said:


> Hi, I've decided to buy my first "quality" watch and, going by AD prices, my option is to buy the Longines Conquest Automatic (43mm). The thing is that yesterday I went to a local AD and saw the TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Day-Date and abosolutely loved it, but it costs almost double that the Longines.
> 
> The point here is that I'm from Chile and watches here are little bit more expensive, but I'm going to New York in September for 6 days. Given this, if I buy my watch from Jomashop, almost for the same price of the Longines I can get the Carrera, but I'm a little hesitant given the bad experiences shared in this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the watch, but shipping can be an issue. I would suggest ordering and then cancelling the order if not shipped within the specified time. Every time I had a delay in shipping with Jomashop (long delays - sometimes weeks), as soon as I requested cancellation I received a message saying the order could not be cancelled as it had shipped - followed by a tracking number within the hour .



ecastrol said:


> Hi, I've decided to buy my first "quality" watch and, going by AD prices, my option is to buy the Longines Conquest Automatic (43mm). The thing is that yesterday I went to a local AD and saw the TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Day-Date and abosolutely loved it, but it costs almost double that the Longines.
> 
> The point here is that I'm from Chile and watches here are little bit more expensive, but I'm going to New York in September for 6 days. Given this, if I buy my watch from Jomashop, almost for the same price of the Longines I can get the Carrera, but I'm a little hesitant given the bad experiences shared in this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

ecastrol said:


> Hi, I've decided to buy my first "quality" watch and, going by AD prices, my option is to buy the Longines Conquest Automatic (43mm). The thing is that yesterday I went to a local AD and saw the TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Day-Date and abosolutely loved it, but it costs almost double that the Longines.
> 
> The point here is that I'm from Chile and watches here are little bit more expensive, but I'm going to New York in September for 6 days. Given this, if I buy my watch from Jomashop, almost for the same price of the Longines I can get the Carrera, but I'm a little hesitant given the bad experiences shared in this forum.
> 
> ...


Pretty risky in my view. 
1) not sure if Jomashop can or will deliver to hotel.
2) would need to make sure it's in stock and can be shipped overnight, else risk that you'll be gone from NY by the time watch is deliverable.

I also would be wary of ordering international, since returns are tougher and shipping may not be refundable.
Perhaps call them and ask if possible to buy direct from their warehouse in person


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

I recently ordered this Hamilton from Jomashop, ground shipping took a ridiculously long time for it to get to me. Communication was great and the watch was new with stickers/tag in the right box with paperwork.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

I had no issue with my order. I would be a little concerned on the shipping to a hotel. Maybe you could work it out to have the item received at a UPS store? Might be worth contacting Joma to explain the challenge - who knows they may have a solution. 

I think they may be New York based maybe pick up is an option? 

Good luck !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3nola (Aug 9, 2017)

Have a friend that purchased twice no problems. Although one of his watches was running very fast I'm not sure if he sent it to them or took it elsewhere to get serviced.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch (Jul 15, 2018)

So as I understand, one of the most unattractive features of buying through the grey market is the warranty issue. Now, I was looking at the warranty policies of several notable watch brands, including Omega, Longines, and Tissot, all of who offer a 24 month warranty from the date of purchase. As far as I can see (and Google), none of these brands offer warranty extensions after that two year period.

Therefore... if I feel confident that I am not going to break my own watch, and that the watch will not prove defective in any way within that initial two year period, is there really any other reason not to purchase from Jomashop? PUT MORE SIMPLY... is there anything else that an AD is going to offer me beyond that 24 month warranty+certificate of authentication? What other risk(s) am I taking?


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

I’m considering getting a speed master from jomashop, ad charges about 2k more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kewrock (Jul 9, 2009)

Double post...Sorry.


----------



## Kewrock (Jul 9, 2009)

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> So as I understand, one of the most unattractive features of buying through the grey market is the warranty issue. Now, I was looking at the warranty policies of several notable watch brands, including Omega, Longines, and Tissot, all of who offer a 24 month warranty from the date of purchase. As far as I can see (and Google), none of these brands offer warranty extensions after that two year period.
> 
> Therefore... if I feel confident that I am not going to break my own watch, and that the watch will not prove defective in any way within that initial two year period, is there really any other reason not to purchase from Jomashop? PUT MORE SIMPLY... is there anything else that an AD is going to offer me beyond that 24 month warranty+certificate of authentication? What other risk(s) am I taking?


I bought a Speedmaster from an AD that was recommended here. The watch arrived from Wash,DC with a slight cosmetic defect under the lens. I called the AD. He told me to send it to Swatch in New Jersey. Thanks Jim. I'd get it back in 6 months. I didn't bother. It was going to be a daily driver. So in a few months, the defect would blend right in.
Jomashop was selling the watch on Ebay for the same discounted price. If I would have gotten it on Ebay, I could have just sent it back as Defective/Not As Described. As per Ebay rules, Joma would have to take it back and provide return shipping. Where was the AD advantage? Since then, I buy used anyway. I bought A Tag Monaco Cal13 in April for a third $. Unless I lose it or smash it, I'll always make out selling it.


----------



## watchinho (Apr 27, 2018)

It was wierd: I ordered my watch, they charged my card, it was approved by my credot card, and then they cancelled my order... 

I did send them an email telling them it was for my friends bday and that the watch needed to arrive by a specific date. My guess is that they played the "in stock" game when it wasn't. That they had a restock arriving in a bit so they listed the item as "in stock". 

Sent from my LGM-V300K using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, despite the India call center they are solid. No issues on a couple high end transactions.


----------



## alexjust (Feb 8, 2016)

I bought a $70 Seiko from them for my father-in-law ($70, yes, don't ask. He chose it himself). Fast delivery, all as described, the watch still works, its been over a year. So from the perspective of "I pay - Do I get the watch?", I don't think they are problematic even for expensive watches. My biggest concern would be their warranty. I read horror stories about people waiting for 8 months or so for Joma to turn around a service (not always the services resolves the issue, btw). If Joma's price is about 30-40% off the MSRP, I'd probably buy it on the understanding that this is at my own risk. If the discount is 10-15%, I'd try to haggle with AD.

Another option is to ask WUS sponsor to come close to Joma's price (haven't tried it yet). 

If you are looking for Omega, Chitown Watch has 40 Omegas collection. I bought a Speedy from Sergey (I think its a one man shop or something small anyway) 2 years ago, the price was similar to Jomashop's, not tax charged (I'm in CA, but paid it when filed for taxes anyway ), very fast delivery, no issues whatsoever. And many of his watches come with manufacturer's warranties. I used mine just now because my watch was running fast. Omega serviced it, no charge, fixed the issue. So the warranty card was legit. I'd buy from Chitown again, but Sergey should diversify his range!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

One for One.. NO issues!


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

So far, one purchase made. The watch was on sale at a very good price. I received it very quickly, and it has worked fine. I would not hesitate to buy from them if 1) what I want is not readily available from an AD, or 2) the discount is sufficient that taking the risk of having to pay for a repair out of pocket during the warranty period is negated.


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes, bought a Fortis Flieger. Item arrived promptly and well packaged. It was the cheapest on the market at the time by far. Happy with the purchase.


----------



## drtoez (Apr 15, 2006)

purchased several watches from them, very smooth transaction,,,,


----------



## Potatohead33 (Sep 10, 2018)

Just bumping this up, new poster here although been lurking a while. 

I ordered a watch that said will ship in 1-3 days. It has been 2.5 weeks now with no shipment, and their website won't let any contact emails through and when I call I get a message that says closed for religious observance (that's a new one). Is this place a joke or what? Wondering if I should just cancel payment with my credit card provider.


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

I've bought several watches from jomashop. Their prices are almost always the lowest online. I've had a very positive experience with them.


----------



## Unsubscriber (Apr 8, 2018)

Potatohead33 said:


> Just bumping this up, new poster here although been lurking a while.
> 
> I ordered a watch that said will ship in 1-3 days. It has been 2.5 weeks now with no shipment, and their website won't let any contact emails through and when I call I get a message that says closed for religious observance (that's a new one). Is this place a joke or what? Wondering if I should just cancel payment with my credit card provider.


Today is one of the Jewish High Holidays -.that is, one of the two most important.


----------



## Potatohead33 (Sep 10, 2018)

Unsubscriber said:


> Today is one of the Jewish High Holidays -.that is, one of the two most important.


Cool. So when I call tomorrow and get the same message, chargeback it is. I'll report back either way .


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Potatohead33 said:


> Cool. So when I call tomorrow and get the same message, chargeback it is. I'll report back either way .


Tomorrow is also one of the Holidays - started Sunday and ends Tuesday. 
Joma is in Brooklyn - likely owned by observant Jews.
Call them Wednesday...


----------



## brianboisseree (Apr 4, 2007)

I've bought three mid-grade watches from them over the last year, and all the transactions went very smoothly. I think they're a solid vendor, though a notch below Ashford in customer service (i.e. takes a little bit longer to get a reply out of them).


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Bought a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on April 17th. Almost 5 months later and all I get in response to follow ups are copy and paste replies saying there is no ETA for a shipping date as they don't have any stock.

Others have said to just cancel but I'm going to keep it going to see how bad they really are.

Obviously this is my first and last time I'll order from them.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

Out of curiosity, have they charged you anything for the watch yet?



vexXed said:


> Bought a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on April 17th. Almost 5 months later and all I get in response to follow ups are copy and paste replies saying there is no ETA for a shipping date as they don't have any stock.
> 
> Others have said to just cancel but I'm going to keep it going to see how bad they really are.
> 
> ...


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Miller Time II said:


> Out of curiosity, have they charged you anything for the watch yet?


It sounds silly but it's been so long I can't even remember. I do have the order confirmation email with my credit card details listed but I'm not sure if the money went through just yet. I also cancelled that card somewhat recently as I'm using another but there is a way I can check my old card's transaction history so I'd know for sure.

What makes it worse is the fact that when I first ordered it, there was a note saying it would ship within a few weeks time. Once that period passed the note changed to say it would ship in a longer period of time. Then when that time passed it changed to 'Out of stock'. 5 months and still no stock? I mean really?


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

Bought lots of bags/gear and a Bulova watch for my GF through them.
Got my Moonwatch from them last year sometime. 
Got my son his first timepiece last Xmas, SKX009. It died on him so we sent it to Joma for their repair process. 
They had the watch about 6-7wks and now it's the most accurate watch in the house!! 
He's been wearing his SARB since his Bday Aug 1st and the 009 has been on the winder. 
In 2+ months it's literally -5sec from my cell phone. 

|>


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

I have made several purchases with them, all went smoothly.


----------



## Potatohead33 (Sep 10, 2018)

EnderW said:


> Tomorrow is also one of the Holidays - started Sunday and ends Tuesday.
> Joma is in Brooklyn - likely owned by observant Jews.
> Call them Wednesday...


So just to bring this full circle, I checked my Paypal account on Tuesday and they hadn't actually collected payment yet, so I held off on taking any action. The watch then shipped on Wednesday, coincidentally. So then assuming all is good with the watch when it arrives, we're in decent shape. In the future though I would only order something verified in stock.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Been buying a lot from them lately, no issues. They seem to drop ship some offerings as well.


----------



## brianboisseree (Apr 4, 2007)

I've bought chronographs by Frederique Constant and Eberhard from them in the last year. Transactions went very smoothly and I'm pleased with both.


----------



## joeker89 (Nov 6, 2018)

I purchased a Tissot chronograph on October 30th, in which they claimed to have shipped out on the 31st and set to arrive on Nov. 3rd. USPS tracking AND their customer service states they have never received the item from Joma and when I contacted Joma, they said they have started an investigation that will take approximately 2-3 weeks. MEANWHILE, they have already charged my card and cannot prove that their item has even left their facility.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I purchased a couple of Glycine watches over the last couple of years. Excellent prices and got them delivered in Texas a few days after ordering. I just ordered a matching pair, men and ladies, Ball watches on Sunday, post office says they are out for delivery today. No compaints from me about them.


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

No complaints. I have given them business on a few occasions and all were uneventful. Product was delivered as advertised.


----------



## robert921 (Jul 28, 2013)

I've purchased several things there, no issues.


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

Ordered an in stock item on 5th June, it's now 12th June and still not dispatched.

I emailed them on 10th June to ask about why it's still stuck on processing, they replied back 48 hours later saying it will be dispatched out within the next 2 days. 

This is pretty terrible, it's a $60 invicta watch, not sure why they are being so poor with despatch and customer service.


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

I have bought all my watches from jomashop , all great experiences.... except for the last watch I purchased, well first of all when you order from them they ship your order out same day or next day with tracking.. so after I ordered I waited and waited for the message saying that my watch had shipped out and it never came so after 4 days went by with no update I called them and they assured me that my watch was already on its way , however less than an hour later I received a message saying that my order had been shipped, I was so mad I had to wait 3-5 more days when my watch usually would have been arriving already.. when my watch finally arrived it was upside down in the box with no protection.. but other than that one particular experience every other watch was perfect, on time , shipped in less than 24 hours with tracking information, and always arrived in 3-5 days.. even though my last experience was a lasting one , I wouldn't hesitate to order from them again, and also very hard to beat their prices.


----------



## richjusa1978 (May 13, 2018)

Also largely uneventful for the 2-3 purchases I’ve made with them. No issues with shipping speed and all have been well packed etc. 

One tip - do check with them if a watch showing as in stock online actually is. I ordered a watch showing as in stock and about 6 days later when I checked on shipping I was told it would be about another month until they actually got it in. Had no issues with cancelling/refunds in that instance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f2002q (Oct 13, 2016)

I purchased a Fortis from Jomashop. Transaction was easy, and the watch was in my hands next day if I remember correctly. There was a problem with the bezel, and I posted pics on this forum asking for advice. I ended up returning the watch, which was not a problem. One thing to note, is READ the return instructions FULLY and CAREFULLY. They have very specific return instructions that if you don't follow them, it will be work for you trying to return items.

They are a longtime reputable GM seller.


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)

I bought a total of 3 watches from them already. They are legitimate and the watches are unworn as advertised. Their customer service is not the best however. 

The first watch I bought required some warranty repair. They were very accommodating in honoring the repair. However, I had to keep calling to get a status of my watch since no one replied to my email. The representative who helped me on the phone was very unfriendly (although not rude).

The second watch I purchased was uneventful and the watch arrived as expected.

For the third watch purchase, I entered the information but the order did not go through (server timed out). So I had to re-enter the second time. However, after checking my PalPay, I realized that both orders had gone through. I quickly sent an email to them (by replying to the confirmation email) indicating I wish to cancel the first order. A few days later, both watches (identical) arrived. I called back to tell them that it was a mistake and that I had already sent an email to cancel. The person who helped me (I think his name was Evans) was extremely rude and seemed to want nothing to do with me despite the fact that I showed him the email that I requested to cancel, and that the two orders were identical. He eventually acknowledged that perhaps there was a mistake somewhere along the line but still refused to pay for the shipping to return the watch. I asked to speak to the manager and was told that he was not in yet and that he would give the same answer. I ended up shipping the watch back out of my own pocket. It wasn't much (total $120 including insurance) but considering I'm a returning customer, it was not acceptable.

Recently, I was considering another purchase with Joma shop. This time, I was looking to purchase 2 different Cartier models. But after reconsidering the experience I had with them, I decided to purchase at the boutique in my area instead. Had I gone with Joma shop, I'm sure I would be able to get a really good discount (comparing to no discount at local boutique). But in the end, the courteous sale representative, the relaxing environment (vs anxiety of what the watches will be like in person) are all worth it. (The lady who helped me even ordered a complimentary strap for one of the Cartiers  )

So, long story short, they are legitimate and they have great discount. But the customer service leaves a lot to be desired for. If you know exactly the watch you want then you should purchase from them. If you anticipate having to require additional service, I would suggest to reconsider a local boutique.

Good luck.

Kevin


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Made many purchases from them, no issue. Latest purchase was a few days ago and received my Rado today. It is worth noting I am in Canada. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Based on this thread I made a purchase, and all is well.

Best price I could find on that particular watch..


----------



## Lunatic59 (May 8, 2019)

Every now and then any business transaction will turn into a cluster ....., whether it's a Rolex or a Tootsie Roll. Joma is no different than many low margin, high volume retailers.

My current experience with them was to order a Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT last week and pay extra for the two day shipping. After three days, I hadn't heard anything and status on the website was still "processing". I sent an email that went unanswered and then tried the online chat. The person on the other end told me they had been closed for the holiday (Monday and Tuesday was Shavout) and that my order would ship that day (Wednesday) and I would be emailed a tracking number. Shortly after, I received an email reply to my initial inquiry which also said it would be shipped immediately. When that didn't happen, I sent another email indicating the watch was a Father's Day gift (okay, it was a gift to myself, but still ...) which was not answered. Two days later I opened another chat session and after a long wait was told they had an "equipment failure" that delayed orders going out. That could be anything from a UPS label printer running out of labels to a cyptovirus on their servers. I reiterated that I wanted the watch for Father's Day and they said they got a manager's approval for guaranteed delivery. I still haven't got the tracking number, but here's hoping.

They weren't particularly rude, but they weren't overly apologetic, either. Of course "polite" in Brooklyn usually passes for "rude" everywhere else. ;-)

This is the price we pay for buying on the cheap. *sigh*


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

FWIW my Oris Deauville arrived just fine from Jomashop. After about a year there was a problem with the self-winding mechanism and they fixed it no problem. It did take about nine weeks to get it back -- they warned me it would take about that long -- but in the end it came back working well. So, n=1 but happy with their service.


----------



## Lunatic59 (May 8, 2019)

Things are looking up - I just got my tracking number for next day delivery!


----------



## BillTX (Apr 22, 2019)

I’ve read a lot of bad reviews about them. Read a lot of goods one, too. They make me nervous. 

Purchased a new watch from Ashford with zero problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

If you get a brand new watch wrapped in plastic in good working order, you'll be happy no doubt, but if there is a problem of any sort, prepare to get nervous !!!
My latest purchase from them arrived OK until I found out the bezel was misaligned, I called to request an exchange, not a refund but exchange, and they told me to send it back (at my expense) and once they received it, I got an email that my 'refund' has been processed, MINUS a charge for shipping, which initially was "free"....

I had to fill out a whole page explaining what is wrong with the watch and why I'm requesting an exchange, but apparently it didn't matter...I didn't even bother to call and ask why they didn't do what they were supposed to, it would've been like talking to the wind, plus I ate shipping both ways...after all, I just paid a small price to learn never to buy anything from them again....


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Over 100. No problems!


----------



## Lunatic59 (May 8, 2019)

Update: Watch arrived as promised. Shipped UPS 1-day at Joma's expense. So far so good. The packaging was adequate and in good condition. The box is a genuine Hamilton box with everything you'd expect except the Hamilton warranty card. In it's place was the Jomashop warranty. One thing I found amusing was that the manual in the box was a general user manual for Hamilton Quartz watches, even though the watch itself is an automatic. The watch has been running for the last 24-hours and I'll pop it on the timegrapher later this morning.


----------



## abroy (Jul 26, 2013)

I have not but know a few people that have had a good experience. I did purchase from authenticwatches years ago and had a terrible experience. The bezel of the watch came all shaved down as though someone put in a grinder. They wouldn't repair it. They gave me 50$ when the repair cost over 300$!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

I have purchased from them with no problems


----------



## BCitizen (Jun 12, 2019)

I have looked at many watches on Joma, to date I have not ordered from them.

After reading pages on this thread starting back in 06 to current date this is my take, will I look at Jomashop again ? probably so, will I actually order from Joma ? 
I dunno, it sounds like if everything does not go well with your purchase, then you run into problems.

Sounds like a gamble to me.


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

Holy cow, this is an old thread. Can’t believe Joma has been around for more than a decade. 

I’ve personally bought a luxury watch from them (Frédérique Constant) and it was a great experience. Would not hesitate to buy again, in fact, I’m looking at buying an Omega Numbered Edition (FOIS) from them soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhchr2 (May 25, 2019)

I bought one watch from them and the transaction was satisfactory.

I traded in one of my watches towards an Omega Speedmaster that they had preowned. I was told once my watch had shipped the piece would be placed on hold. They received my watch and verified it. Then they told me the watch was never available. Luckily they had a similar model for a great price so it worked out. 

I’ll be hesitant trading with them again or would consider calling first and trying to purchase first and get the trade in amount refunded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdfstamp (Mar 23, 2017)

My girl saw me looking at watches on their site, and bought me a couple. We went to exchange one (request an RMA through their site), but we were never sent the RMA. Returning to the website just directs you to their phone, and there's no answer.

It could be that they're that low-life kind of merchant, that screws every customer that will stand for it. If that's the case, the pennies that they make screwing folks will gush back out in dollars, when they're knee-capped everywhere such merchants are discussed. It's a big internet, but not big enough to survive with those kinds of business practices. A digitally native company should know that.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Though I've never bought a watch from Joma, almost all of my purchases have been GM. Something I've learned over the several years I've been a WIS is that watches show up in the GM channel for a reason; the manufacturers aren't in business to screw over their ADs or boutiques by letting watches get into the GM channel. In fact, Richemont bought back some huge amount (many million dollars) of watches from their distributors a couple years ago to crush them and keep them out of the GM channel. 

I know from talking to an AD that seven or eight years ago, TAG decided to up their game by offering the ADs big discounts to purchase far more stock than they could reasonably sell. A few years later, the ADs were flooding them into the GM channel as they were losing money in not moving them. I personally saw a couple who owned a jewelry store buy a dozen WAN2110s at a show because the prices were so good. So for a while there were plenty of TAGs to be had and there is still a pretty good supply. 

With the lower end watches (think Tissot, Longines, Hamilton) this phenomenon is constantly ongoing, hence all the availability in the GM channel. I notice most purchases in this thread were in this category. 

However, within this flood of overstock watches, sorting goes on, certainly at the AD level and perhaps at the distributor level. The best watches are sold to customers and those left over go to GMs. My AD friend admitted as much, all go up on the timegrapher and the worst timekeepers are passed on; any visible defects get passed on as well, that way he has happy customers who are likely to come back. 

It's my opinion that all the high-end watches are in the GM channel for some reason beyond the economics of overstocking noted above, that's why there's a much smaller supply. The ADs limit their exposure to high-end by stocking just enough to keep the walk-in happy (ignoring Rolex's problem) so any that make it to GM have a detectable flaw. 

I've got a couple PVD coated titanium divers that have glints; little flaws in the PVD that came about because of handling within the ADs store. I bought one from the AD friend (at a GM discount) and he said as much. I can stand the glints because they are on the back and very minor, but there the same and that's the reason I got such a good price. 

My Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono has the clasp problem where the catch pin is a little crooked and sometimes only one side catches. I can live with it because I understand it and know how to verify proper closure each time I put it on, and furthermore, I can replace the clasp for $500, far less than I saved buying GM, if I really needed to. Heck, with a little custom tooling, I can probably straighten it out and save the loot. 

So I'm not the least surprised about some of the posts complaining about receiving unsatisfactory product; I'm surprised it doesn't happen more often. Also, it's clear from the packaging comments that Joma does some dropshipping; they are just an online storefront for any number of dealers and therefore have little control over the condition of watches through that channel. 

So in the long run economics triumphs, you get what you pay for (or get screwed). If you don't want to take a chance, do your shopping at your local AD. Shopping GM is taking a chance.


----------



## gary4421944 (May 7, 2019)

I bought one from Jomashop for my wife. Watch is good but it took them 10 days to ship it.


----------



## baghdadfred (Mar 23, 2019)

Any advice using JomaShop over Amazon? I have seen the arguments against gray market dealers but I didn't think Amazon prime sellers are authorized dealers either. Some of their prices are much more attractive over Amazon.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

baghdadfred said:


> Any advice using JomaShop over Amazon? I have seen the arguments against gray market dealers but I didn't think Amazon prime sellers are authorized dealers either. Some of their prices are much more attractive over Amazon.


Pretty much the same deal buying from Joma thru Amazon as buying direct -- much of the same logic discussed in this thread applies, maybe with the exception of inventory & ship time expectations. I have purchased a few watches from Joma's Amazon marketplace via Prime shipping and received those items within the standard 2 days, as expected. However, that does not apply to all Joma items marked as Prime. You have to pay attention to the details, as some Prime items have much longer shipping periods noted in the item details.

See example below. This Rado is marked as Prime, but has a 6-8 day delivery time.

The benefit of Amazon may be ease of return, which might be worth the investigation!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

I recently bought a Alpina dive watch from them. It didn't work properly. It took some back and forth to finally get a shipping label from them to send it back, but they still deducted the fees of what was supposed to be free shipping from the refund (I know that is specified on the website for returns, but I thought since the item was defective, they would do things differently, but no...).


----------



## Nicocamp353 (Dec 28, 2018)

I use it to check the market

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

2 watches @ 9.5k + $500, from them, ca 5 years ago. Both running fine.


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Also check jomashop on ebay I have seen the same watch cheaper (not always) on ebay from them than is listed on their main website.


----------



## redcedar5000 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I know Jomashop won't sell a fake. They would sell a watch that has been in the retail chain for a long time. They would sell a watch that has less than optimal packaging. I have bought many watches from them. Some in the multi thousand dollar range. If the site says the watch is in stock, I choose the free overnight shipping ( over $1000 watches) and it arrives within two days. If any watch says ships 1-3 days or longer, I don't even go there. All the watches have been in perfect shape. I've returned watches simply because I didn't like the watch. I got a refund in their stated timeframe. I had a watched fixed (A Victorinox Alliance Quartz), that took eight weeks. Fortunately it was a Quartz. I have no problem with Jomashop. Post your Jomashop nightmares here or tell me your overall experience has been good.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

No personal experiences but my bro in law bought two watches and both were perfect and shipped quickly. I wouldn't hesitate to give them a try for an affordable.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Signed;

A Happy Stockholder


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I ordered an under $500 watch from them a couple of weeks ago. Best price I could find anywhere (found a coupon even), everything went smoothly, packaging was fine. I would roll the dice again.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I've ordered 2-3 watches from them. After ordering one of them they told me it was backordered and would take x number of weeks, so I cancelled that order. No problems with the other two. In fact one of them was around a $300 watch that I got significantly cheaper - best price around - and shipping was blazingly fast. I would not hesitate to use them again.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I have ordered three or four watches from them. Never had a problem. And they usually have some of the best prices.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Oh, let's not beat a dead horse.


----------



## Trexweightlifting (Oct 8, 2015)

Bought omega smpc overall not an issue at all.

Got hit with import duties and taxes but that wasn't jomas fault

Would I buy again, yes but not until the AUD recovers vs USD haha


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

My several Jomashop buying experiences have been flawless.


----------



## absael (Feb 24, 2019)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I've only used them once (a Certina on sale for $250) and everything went smoothly. I browse their website often to get an idea the going grey market price is for a particular watch, since they have a really large selection.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

My 4 purchases have been flawless


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



Trexweightlifting said:


> Bought omega smpc overall not an issue at all.
> 
> Got hit with import duties and taxes but that wasn't jomas fault
> 
> Would I buy again, yes but not until the AUD recovers vs USD haha


Much the same, I bought my first auto (42mm Hamilton Khaki Field) and was hit with the duty which I didn't think of.

Their shipping time was quick, watch was flawless as expected & I was a happy customer.

I would absolutely buy from them again, actually about to pull the trigger on some Ray Ban's since it's half price or less for me & I'll pick up in a trip down to the USA and leave my duty troubles behind.

No issues buying from them at all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Two transactions, no problems.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I have purchased several watches from them with never a problem! Always, quick and perfect, not to mention their low pricing! Never be afraid to buy from them.


----------



## Johnny0 (Feb 11, 2019)

Have purchased 2 affordables. No complaints. Watches were as advertised and delivered in 2 days. Will buy again in the future.


----------



## mase44 (May 3, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I've purchased a couple of Seiko 5s that I couldn't find anywhere else and a Swatch or two for my kiddos from Jomashop and the transactions have been fantastic.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



redcedar5000 said:


> I know Jomashop won't sell a fake. They would sell a watch that has been in the retail chain for a long time. They would sell a watch that has less than optimal packaging. I have bought many watches from them. Some in the multi thousand dollar range. If the site says the watch is in stock, I choose the free overnight shipping ( over $1000 watches) and it arrives within two days. If any watch says ships 1-3 days or longer, I don't even go there. All the watches have been in perfect shape. I've returned watches simply because I didn't like the watch. I got a refund in their stated timeframe. I had a watched fixed (A Victorinox Alliance Quartz), that took eight weeks. Fortunately it was a Quartz. I have no problem with Jomashop. Post your Jomashop nightmares here or tell me your overall experience has been good.


I'm confused, you seem to have had nothing but good/acceptable transactions with jomashop...so why are you asking for nightmares OR overall good experiences?
It kind of seems like you're just trolling a bit see what you can kick up? Because your title just seems to suggest something LESS than praise for jomashop (disclosure, never bought from jomashop, have nothing to do with them, just stepping up to what seems like a potential smear job, hopefully not)


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

25+ watches from Joma and no issues with any of them. The only issue is I keep buying watches from them!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I've bought many watches from them, in a price range from $250 to $3,500. No nightmares.


----------



## godfrey19 (Aug 30, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



MissileExpert said:


> Oh, let's not beat a dead horse.


Yep! This has been covered. However, I'll follow the thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

And the point of starting a brand new thread on this is what (since, as you clearly acknowledge, we have covered this territory MANY times before)?


----------



## redcedar5000 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



Seabee1 said:


> I'm confused, you seem to have had nothing but good/acceptable transactions with jomashop...so why are you asking for nightmares OR overall good experiences?
> It kind of seems like you're just trolling a bit see what you can kick up? Because your title just seems to suggest something LESS than praise for jomashop (disclosure, never bought from jomashop, have nothing to do with them, just stepping up to what seems like a potential smear job, hopefully not)


Lighten up Frances. You're overthinking this. I've had an overall good experience with them. I know people either don't trust them or had problems. I wanted a nice tidy post to see the highs and lows from Jomashop users to compare with mine.


----------



## godfrey19 (Aug 30, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Here's all the history I can find on ownership.
Who does own Jomashop?

https://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/sellingresources/ss_jomashop.html

Sent from my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redcedar5000 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



timefleas said:


> And the point of starting a brand new thread on this is what (since, as you clearly acknowledge, we have covered this territory MANY times before)?


 Because I want a nice tidy post to compare my experience with others. I searched Jomashop in the forums and didn't quite see the exact post I wanted.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



redcedar5000 said:


> Lighten up Frances. You're overthinking this. I've had an overall good experience with them. I know people either don't trust them or had problems. I wanted a nice tidy post to see the highs and lows from Jomashop users to compare with mine.


cute, that's my line francis. why would you start a thread to both bash and praise? sounds like you're trolling, francis. That or just looking to get to 100 for the sales thread. In either event, it's a trolly, nonsense thread, have fun with it.


----------



## godfrey19 (Aug 30, 2018)

*Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



redcedar5000 said:


> Because I want a nice tidy post to compare my experience with others. I searched Jomashop in the forums and didn't quite see the exact post I wanted.


That's reasonable. My latest purchase from Jomashop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Bought a Seiko SNK from Jomashop - no issues with the transaction.
I wouldn't buy anything over a $1000 from them but they have their place in the market.


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I've bought three watches there - a Seiko 5, a Breitling Superocean and a Nomos Ludwig. All three experiences went off without a hitch. They're clearly pleasing more customers than they're pissing off, otherwise they wouldn't still be in business.


----------



## redcedar5000 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



Seabee1 said:


> cute, that's my line francis. why would you start a thread to both bash and praise? sounds like you're trolling, francis. That or just looking to get to 100 for the sales thread. In either event, it's a trolly, nonsense thread, have fun with it.


Why are you so cynical? Just go away. If you don't like my post, ignore it. Plenty of others are participating. I don't even know nor care what 100 is for a "sales thread."


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I live in Canada and only good experiences with Jomashop. I bought 3-4 watches from them including a recent purchase of a Carl F. Bucherer Scubatec. Only positive things to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Just because something has been covered "100" times before, doesn't mean the thousands of people on here, new ones every day, have seen any of those old threads. I never have...

As for Jomashop, I've bought 3 perfect watches from them, and returned one after 2 weeks cause it just never grew on me and got my money back the day the watch was received by them. So I would definitely use them again without a second thought.


----------



## redcedar5000 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



Evil Minion said:


> Just because something has been covered "100" times before, doesn't mean the thousands of people on here, new ones every day, have seen any of those old threads. I never have...
> 
> As for Jomashop, I've bought 3 perfect watches from them, and returned one after 2 weeks cause it just never grew on me and got my money back the day the watch was received by them. So I would definitely use them again without a second thought.


Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Again?? Is the search function down again??
How about a "Show us what you are wearing while reading a Jomashop thread" thread?


----------



## redcedar5000 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



pickle puss said:


> Again?? Is the search function down again??
> How about a "Show us what you are wearing while reading a Jomashop thread" thread?


If it annoys you so much, why did you take the time to reply?


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

I don’t mind that this topic has been covered before, as I have only been a member for a few months. If I go through Joma anytime soon, I’ll know of all these good, recent experiences people have had. I find it useful personally. 

I have not bought from joma shop. I almost did for my most recent purchase, but went with a different grey market site only cause they had my watch slightly cheaper. I would buy from joma shop, especially now seeing the satisfaction of their past customers.


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I've bought two watches from them. One of them was broken when I bought it. I couldn't tell what the issue was, but the second hand wouldn't move (it was an auto). Had no problem returning the watch. (Though I did like the watch so much, I ended up buying a working version of it retail from an AD to get the warranty...just in case).


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



redcedar5000 said:


> If it annoys you so much, why did you take the time to reply?


Because I am an active member of an open forum and choose to voice my opinion in any number of threads on any number of subjects.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Over 100 watches.

100% satisfaction!!!

KPB


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

I've bought several watches from them and can not complain.

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



redcedar5000 said:


> If it annoys you so much, why did you take the time to reply?


To register our annoyance with you and your post--yes, a few may see some benefit in once again going over very common territory, while in fact there are dozens of threads and hundreds if not thousands of replies that could have answered all of your questions, and more. The fact that you don't know what the "100 posts" refers to speaks to a rather shallow grasp of the site here, and suggests that some benefits may be obtained by actually taking the time to search for answers that already exist, rather than simply brandishing sabers against those who suggest that there were better ways to have approached your topic--the first being, searching a bit more _before _starting a rather redundant thread--which even you knew to be redundant by calling it a "dead horse".


----------



## rw93 (Apr 15, 2018)

I always found their prices inflated unless there was a promo


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Bought a Speedmaster from them and it went smoothly. No hate to spew. . . .this time.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

My only issue with Jomashop is their pricing of watches that they do not have in stock and the prominence they get for those watches in certain search engines. Everything that is in stock and ready to ship is great. But what do i know, i am just a guy in a watch...


----------



## Cruz-Over (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



Trexweightlifting said:


> Bought omega smpc overall not an issue at all.
> 
> Got hit with import duties and taxes but that wasn't jomas fault
> 
> Would I buy again, yes but not until the AUD recovers vs USD haha


I feel your pain, import and taxes to Aus pain that is.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Bought 4-5 watches from them. Returned 2. Never an issue with service or product


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Yeah, bought a watch with them and they shipped it overseas to me with no hick ups.

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*

Same here! Bought couple watches before. They are top-notch!


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

timefleas said:


> redcedar5000 said:
> 
> 
> > If it annoys you so much, why did you take the time to reply?
> ...


I think you have a valid point here. When I search for something watch-related, I hope to see a single solid thread with posts that reflect the topic. However often times, I see multiple threads with little posts followed, and titles are only a bit deviated from each other.

When I first signed up as a member here I thought I was 'doing some goods to the community' by starting a thread on what was on my mind immediately - but everyone should at least take time and effort to search whether that particular topic has already been covered on WUS, otherwise you are just 'beating a dead horse' and wasting other people's time by not contributing anything valuable.

So yes, I agree that this thread is redundant and not well thought-out.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Jomashop, lets beat a dead horse.*



redcedar5000 said:


> Why are you so cynical? Just go away. If you don't like my post, ignore it. Plenty of others are participating. I don't even know nor care what 100 is for a "sales thread."


You seem angry, personal problems at home? You really need to understand that this is just a watch forum, no need to get all overwrought over it being pointed out to you that you seem to be looking to start some kind of flame war with regard to jomashop, which makes no sense since you seemed to have had okay transactions with them yet invite others to complain.

Anyway it looks like your thread has been merged so to me it means you should have probably done a search for jomashop and, failing that maybe ask an adult or other responsible person for some help. It's okay to ask for help btw, no shame there.

And no I'm not cynical, just pointing out that your original thread seemed to be a troll. I haven't yet changed my mind. And why should I go away, do you think because you started (an unnecessary) thread that you own it? I don't think it works that way, in fact I'm sure it doesn't. And as for participating, kinda what i'm doing too, just my participation was in pointing out what seemed to be the start of a trolling thread.

And as for the sales thread, you're half-way there and making, I might say, a sparkling first impression.


----------



## 21cmc (Jul 22, 2019)

*My Jomashop experience*

I wanted to share my one and only experience dealing with Jomashop, I was interested in a pre-owned watch they had on the site and noticed that they offered trade-ins. I clicked on the link and followed the instructions of taking five detailed pictures of my trade (Breitling Jupiter Pilot) this was August 18th, I received an email stating they would give a $700 credit but had to confirm the quote after they see it.
I agreed and received a 2 day shipping label on August 21st and sent the watch to them that same day.

I sent the watch and after calling a couple times to check the status for the credit of the watch I finally received an email on August 29th stating that it had too much wear and they wouldn't accept it as a trade in and they would return the watch to me. I was disappointed and wondered why the 5 detailed pictures I sent wasn't sufficient in determining the condition, I also told him I had a offer of $500 from a local store and wondered if they could match that and I was told no, sorry and we will send the watch back to you right away.

It is now 11 days later and after calling 2 separate times to find out the status and whereabouts of my watch was told they would check with the warehouse and get it shipped back to me. 
As of today, September 10th I still do not have the watch, I called again today and was told the same exact thing that they would check with the warehouse and get it sent back to me.

I wanted to post my experience and facts here with no drama and you can choose to take the information as you like.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

*Re: My Jomashop experience*



21cmc said:


> I wanted to share my one and only experience dealing with Jomashop, I was interested in a pre-owned watch they had on the site and noticed that they offered trade-ins. I clicked on the link and followed the instructions of taking five detailed pictures of my trade (Breitling Jupiter Pilot) this was August 18th, I received an email stating they would give a $700 credit but had to confirm the quote after they see it.
> I agreed and received a 2 day shipping label on August 21st and sent the watch to them that same day.
> 
> I sent the watch and after calling a couple times to check the status for the credit of the watch I finally received an email on August 29th stating that it had too much wear and they wouldn't accept it as a trade in and they would return the watch to me. I was disappointed and wondered why the 5 detailed pictures I sent wasn't sufficient in determining the condition, I also told him I had a offer of $500 from a local store and wondered if they could match that and I was told no, sorry and we will send the watch back to you right away.
> ...


Sounds like someone lost your watch

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: My Jomashop experience*

One we could pretty much put to bed. 98% of us have and 95% of us are happy with our purchase. 1% hated their service experience and 1% were upset they had to pay taxes and/or import duties. The other 1%? Microscopic dust or a misaligned bezel that needed a precision micrometer to even measure.


----------



## dodd10x (Aug 26, 2019)

You're probably correct. I've purchased a few watches through them and never had any trouble. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

*Re: My Jomashop experience*



21cmc said:


> I wanted to share my one and only experience dealing with Jomashop, I was interested in a pre-owned watch they had on the site and noticed that they offered trade-ins. I clicked on the link and followed the instructions of taking five detailed pictures of my trade (Breitling Jupiter Pilot) this was August 18th, I received an email stating they would give a $700 credit but had to confirm the quote after they see it.
> I agreed and received a 2 day shipping label on August 21st and sent the watch to them that same day.
> 
> I sent the watch and after calling a couple times to check the status for the credit of the watch I finally received an email on August 29th stating that it had too much wear and they wouldn't accept it as a trade in and they would return the watch to me. I was disappointed and wondered why the 5 detailed pictures I sent wasn't sufficient in determining the condition, I also told him I had a offer of $500 from a local store and wondered if they could match that and I was told no, sorry and we will send the watch back to you right away.
> ...


I fully trust buying a watch off of Joma, but I'm not sure there's ANY website I trust to send an expensive watch to!
Hopefully you get it back soon, and more importantly in the same condition as when you sent it to them in.


----------



## shacked67 (Aug 9, 2019)

My recent experience with Joma - I purchased two different Tissot T-Navs that Joma had on sale in late August. One for my son and one for me. My watch arrived and the rotor would not turn at all with regular arm movements. I called Joma and they quickly provided an RMA and a return shipping label. I sent the defective watch back and a new, fully functional replacement arrived about 1.5wks later. I was pleased with how they handled the situation and will do business with them again.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

I bought super expensive watchest at joma. don't think twice, just buy it!


----------



## alhassan (Jun 24, 2019)

I got a couple of my watches from Jomashop without any issues whatsoever. Go for it!


----------



## 21cmc (Jul 22, 2019)

*Re: My Jomashop experience*

Update:
It took awhile but they finally got it back to me in the same condition I sent it


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I have ordered several watches from them and never had a bad experience. They are a good company. I recently ordered a watch they had on back order. After two weeks of waiting I bought a similar watch from a different source and cancelled the Jomashop order. They cancelled the order promptly without a hitch. I knew going in that the watch was on back order (I know I am kind of dumb for doing it) so it was not their fault.
Joe


----------



## dylanisdope (Sep 24, 2019)

Just bought an orient kamasu and it arrived defective... going through their customer service is a pain.


----------



## thorn79 (Oct 2, 2019)

I ordered a Seiko solar (and a PR100 Tissot) that was on sale) in early Oct for a xmas for myself (my wife and do that, find something that we want and order it). This is replace a 17 year old Pulsar solar I wear daily and have not any issues with. I initally put it in a bright light for a day or so and have been taking it out of its case every week to charge and it's only been off a couple of seconds in a month. Just 2 weeks ago it stopped, of course it's over 30 days now for an exchange .  I emailed them and they said to leave it in a bright light for a day. Well it stops in a bright light and I put it in the sun near a window (does not get hot). It seems to stop around 10 -11:30pm and the seconds hand is always near 10 seconds. They said to mail back for a repair. Never wore the watch and it still has some of the plasitic on it. But it is over the 30 days.  At least the Tissot is only off 2 seconds.


----------



## BoTime! (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: My Jomashop experience*



21cmc said:


> Update:
> It took awhile but they finally got it back to me in the same condition I sent it


Glad to hear everything went okay. I've purchased a couple of watches around $500 each and never had an issue.


----------



## 1feelingleft (Oct 31, 2019)

I'd feel comfortable with anything on the affordable side. Start getting into the 1000+ side and I'm not sure I'd trust their service.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gault (Oct 26, 2019)

First time purchasing from them. Ordered Monday, shipped same day, arrived Friday in Colorado. For the Christmas season, pretty darn good delivery. 

Watch looks perfect, running fine so far. Seiko SNK803, $69 delivered. Pretty hard to beat that price for a beater watch. Put a nice distressed leather strap on it, looks fantastic.

Would have zero hesitation buying from them again.


----------



## GF01776 (Oct 2, 2019)

I've bought from them twice now. Both watches arrived quickly and in perfect condition. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again as long as it is a piece that I'm comfortable owning without the manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

I know I've dumped about $3000 their way in the past few years, all items received quickly, no problems. CS was pretty good too about responding to inquiries after purchase as well.
I wouldn't hesitate to buy anything from them, I usually check between Ebay and Joma for best price.


----------



## Sonnydaze (Oct 1, 2019)

Jomashop is very highly rated by its customers. 
Rating for jomashop.com: *4.6 - 43,281 reviews *- Order accuracy: 95-100% They have sold a few watches...

On a Rolex collectors' site, RolexForums.com, buyers agree that Jomashop is legit.

I have purchased three nice watches in various price categories. I returned one watch that didn't "look good" on my wrist. They took it back with rapid refund...no questions asked....

They do NOT have the watch manufacturer's warranty but have their own warranty, which seems to be finel.
Yes, I think they are great people to work with.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Never had a problem - everything went smoothly.


----------



## pluu (Jun 8, 2019)

They are pretty good but sales tax is added for me because I am a New York resident. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyvr (Dec 18, 2019)

Just ordered my first one fingers crossed it works out
On a small side note does anyone know how to check the watch to make sure everything is ok when you first get it or does that take a few days of tracking if it holds good time?
Reason I ask is I'm from Canada and ordered it to a US address to pick up instead of shipping it directly to myself


----------



## Disposer (Aug 24, 2016)

I've purchased a couple of watches from them with no problem.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

I have purchased 3 from Jomashop in 10+ years. Never had a problem with authenticity. Every once in a while I'll get static from CSR's, but will continue to buy from them. It is my understanding, they sell mostly gray market stuff. Doesn't matter to me though.


----------



## Yusef (Mar 2, 2019)

I’ve picked up a few watches from them. They have great prices and I haven’t been able to think of a reason why to not buy from them and save versus a boutique or AD.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

This thread was started 13 years ago... I think they're legit!


----------



## Chronius (Oct 5, 2019)

I recently became the proud owner of a watch from Baume & Mercier. But the joy of the purchase was overshadowed by contacting Baume & Mercier support. I was surprised to learn that my brand new watch will not have a factory warranty, because I bought them on JomaShop, which is not an authorized dealer of this brand. COSC certificate also clamped, Baume & Mercier refused to send even an electronic copy.
Conclusion:
If you buy B&M watches on a Jomashop, forget about the factory warranty and the COSC certificate. Do not overpay for COSC, you still do not get it!


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

That'll be true of most items purchased from a grey market dealer. You get a better price but the trade-off is that you don't get a manufacturer warranty or manufacturer support.


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

Did you contact them because there was something wrong with the watch?


----------



## HoldMyWatch (Jan 12, 2020)

I had to contact them on a watch advertised as having an alligator strap arriving with a calf leather strap. Contacted them and they gave me the option to send it back or take a small refund for the discrepancy. I took the small refund as I still liked the watch. Very easy to deal with and appreciated them making it right.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Once the warranty is up it is recognized as a factory watch and can he serviced (at a cost) as such. Brands like Rolex, I believe, won't even recognize the watch as a genuine Rolex if it's purchased grey market. Crazy.


----------



## RotorNoise (Jan 22, 2020)

I've purchased a few different watches at different prices ranges from them and never had an issue. They had pretty good communication when one of the watches they advertised as in stock was backordered and kept me updated along the way until I recieved it.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Only if it has a serial number.


Youssefb08 said:


> Once the warranty is up it is recognized as a factory watch and can he serviced (at a cost) as such. Brands like Rolex, I believe, won't even recognize the watch as a genuine Rolex if it's purchased grey market. Crazy.


----------



## vinuneuro (Jan 10, 2019)

HoldMyWatch said:


> I had to contact them on a watch advertised as having an alligator strap arriving with a calf leather strap. Contacted them and they gave me the option to send it back or take a small refund for the discrepancy. I took the small refund as I still liked the watch. Very easy to deal with and appreciated them making it right.


Similar stories like this have made me wonder if they buy and sell mint condition used watches as new for some portion of their stock.


----------



## paperwatch (Oct 20, 2021)

My experience has been really bad in terms of customer service and shoping experience. The shipping process and delivery have been a mess I can't imagine buying from them an expesive watch. For delivery they took two weeks!. Then finally the watch was shipped and for some reason DHL sent it to Europe even I am in South America, no sure it is a DHL issue or Jomashop mistake but it has been stucked in Germany for almost three weeks!. Neither DHL nor Jomashop are giving an acceptable answer. Jomasshop answers an email in verage two days afterr you ask for something and answer with silly answers. On the other hand DHL simply says that the merchant has to solve with them directly and they never answer again. The last answer from Jomashop is ... well lets wait 45 days is the watch never arrives they will make a claim... well no sure if after 60 days or more from shipping I will be able to make any claim, complain or asking for refund if the watch arrives with defects which is likely since this is a grey market product. Honestly, I was testing them to see if they were a trusty merchant but I am not sure to buy any expensive watch, I can´t imagine being on this situation with an already paid +5k watch or even worst a Patek or something like that, At this time I cannot recomend them I really would love being able to change my idea about them and I am giving a time to see if they solve this,


----------

